# BUDAPEST | Projects & Construction



## Ultra84

*Millenáris multi-storey underground parking garage and park development*









Orig.:http://i.imgur.com/ezFnelx.jpg









Orig.: http://i.imgur.com/GnbTszO.jpg









Orig.: http://i.imgur.com/epkpkMt.jpg









Orig.: http://i.imgur.com/bZ6cbJX.jpg






























Qtya said:


>


----------



## Ultra84

*Bartók Udvar Office Building phase II. *

Current condition: demolition of the previous buildings



slamark said:


>


----------



## Gyurma13

*Metrodom Panorama*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Metrodom Invest Kft


Architect: N/A


Homes: 650


Height: 55, 55, 55, 55 m 


Floors: 17, 17, 17, 17


















http://metrodom.hu/metrodom-panorama/a-haz

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Metrodom Berettyó u. 2-8*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Metrodom Invest Kft


Architect: N/A


Homes: 154


Height: 18 m 


Floors: 5









http://metrodom.hu/berettyo-2-8/a-haz

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Metrodom Park*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Metrodom Invest Kft


Architect: N/A


Homes: 660


Height: 24 m 


Floors: 7









http://metrodom.hu/hir/folyik-a-tervezes

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

Ultra84 said:


> *New Puskás Ferenc Stadium (67,889) - UEFA EURO 2020*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Ericsson HQ*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wing Zrt


Architect: Aspectus Architect


Office: 24000 sqm


Height: 26 m 


Floors: 6









http://www.wing.hu/project/ericsson-house

DSC00880 by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Metrodom City Home (phase 3)*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Metrodom Invest zrt


Architect: N/A


Homes: 550


Height: 31 m 


Floors: 9

city home by György Rácz, on Flickr
http://metrodom.hu/city-home/gallery/60

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Allure Residence*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: ARB Invest zrt


Architect: Bord Studio


Homes: 520


Height: 32 m 


Floors: 9









http://allurebudapest.hu/hu/projektrol

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Mill Park*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Skanska AB


Architect: N/A


Office: 36000 sqm


Height: 27 m 


Floors: 7









http://www.skanska.hu/hu/projektek/project/?pid=11463

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## ericmacm

All looking like very nice projects. Can't wait to see Agora Budapest and the Puskas Ferenc Stadium finished. Hoping to see some skyscrapers get built eventually too, Budapest could use some height.


----------



## Windblower

Our city administration is ultra conservative regarding height limit. A 120 years old law fixed the possible height of (in 1890) future buildings in not higher than 96 meters (height of the Parliament Building). Recent administration seems to break this law now with some highrises up to 120 meters. If we keep this speed in change, we will have some 140 m talls at the end of this century :cheers:

There is no hope for skyscrapers.


----------



## Gyurma13

*Duna Medical Center*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Duna Medical Center


Architect: N/A


Floor space: 19000 sqm


Height: 35 m 


Floors: 8

DSC00899 by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Magyar Telekom HQ* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wing


Architect: Tiba Architect Studio


Office: 58000 sqm

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## ericmacm

Windblower said:


> Our city administration is ultra conservative regarding height limit. A 120 years old law fixed the possible height of (in 1890) future buildings in not higher than 96 meters (height of the Parliament Building). Recent administration seems to break this law now with some highrises up to 120 meters. If we keep this speed in change, we will have some 140 m talls at the end of this century :cheers:
> 
> There is no hope for skyscrapers.


Despite the height restriction, I'm sure there will be skyscrapers eventually! It seems like it's getting harder for major Central/Eastern European cities to resist the temptation of tall buildings these days.


----------



## Hq2

Nexon office building



Criticalhun said:


> 2 hir a FBIS Architects facebook oldalarol.....
> 
> "Állványzat nélkül, gyönyörűen - így áll most a Váci úti Nexon irodaház. Rövidesen elkészülünk, és birtokba is veheti az ország piacvezető bér- és humánügyviteli szoftverfejlesztője és szolgáltatója. Úgy tudjuk, izgatottan várják a költözést"


----------



## Hq2

HillSide Offices
http://realista.hu/news/details/133314


----------



## Hq2

Ludovika Campus - new building


Criticalhun said:


> Mai pillanatképek az Üllői út felől...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piros pont a látványba belemászó fa megkíméléséért.





ARDZRUNI said:


> Egy fénykép:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> és egy látványterv:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forrás, NKE facebook


----------



## hlln

*Budapest ONE Business Park*

Status: Under construction

Developer: Futureal

Office: 70.000 sqm


----------



## Gyurma13

*Dália Udvar* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mester Építő Kft


Architect: N/A


Homes: 34


Height: 18 m


Floors: 5 

dália by György Rácz, on Flickr
http://daliaudvar.hu/

DSC00845 by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Dunyov House* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mester Építő Kft


Architect: N/A


Homes: 23


Height: 24 m


Floors: 7 









http://dunyovhaz.hu/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## c2ula

*Magyar Telekom HQ *

Project facts

Status: Under construction
Developer: Wing
Architect: Tiba Architect Studio
Office: 58000 sqm

Construction update 08.29


----------



## Hq2

Eleven floors apartman house under construction.


HQ said:


> A WestEnd City Center szomszédságában egy foghíjtelekre épít 50 lakásos társasházat az Épkar Zrt. A Csanády utcában létrejövő, 11 emeletes lakóingatlan a XIII. kerület minőségi otthonainak számát gyarapítja, azok 37-114m2 közötti alapterülettel jönnek létre (kivéve a legfelső szintet, ahol helyet kap egy 272m2-es penthouse is).
> http://magyarepitok.hu/mi-epul/2017...amodern-tarsashazat-keszit-ev-vegere-az-epkar


----------



## Gyurma13

*Fáy 85* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Avico Group


Architect: N/A


Homes: 82


Height: 22 m


Floors: 6 









http://www.avicogroup.hu/hu/kinalat-fay85

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Zsinór u. 33* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Duna Home Kft


Architect: N/A


Homes: 24


Height: 16 m


Floors: 4 

zs 33 by György Rácz, on Flickr
http://www.duna-lak.hu/zsinor.html

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Levendula Lakópark* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Schweidel Investment kft


Architect: Phoen Architect kft


Homes: 439


Height: 21 m


Floors: 6









http://levendulalakopark.hu/



frankiebp said:


> ...


----------



## Gyurma13

*RS House* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: RS


Architect: N/A


Homes: 75


Height: 17 m


Floors: 5 

rs by György Rácz, on Flickr
http://www.rshaz.hu/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Frangepán u. 67* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: N/A


Architect: N/A


Homes: 46


Height: 18 m


Floors: 5 









https://www.ingatlanrobot.hu/elado/...apest_XIII_Frangepan_utca_29581500_48_nm.html

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Petne House* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: N/A


Architect: N/A


Homes: 40


Height: 18 m


Floors: 5 









http://petnehaz.ballaingatlan.hu/galeria/#prettyPhoto

DSC00914 by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Citizen Park* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Whitefield Management Kft


Architect: N/A


Homes: 144


Height: 24 m


Floors: 7 









http://citizenpark.hu/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Ultra84

*New Puskás Ferenc Stadium (67,889) - UEFA EURO 2020*







































andreeew said:


> Stefánia felől.


----------



## Gyurma13

*Jász u. 150* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Homes: 37


Height: 17 m


Floors: 4 

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Jász u. 152* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Homes: 37


Height: 17 m


Floors: 4 









http://koltozzbe.hu/elado-teglalakas-budapest/h7678417/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Kucsma u. 11* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Kucsma Ingatlanok


Homes: 32


Height: 17 m


Floors: 5 









http://kucsmaingatlanok.hu/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Kucsma u. 13-15* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Kucsma Ingatlanok


Homes: 30


Height: 17 m


Floors: 5 

kcsm 13-15 by György Rácz, on Flickr
http://kucsmaingatlanok.hu/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC00922 by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Hq2

Residential developpement at the city limit.


----------



## Gyurma13

*Kucsma u. 10* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Kucsma Ingatlanok


Homes: 22


Height: 15 m


Floors: 4 

kcsm 10 by György Rácz, on Flickr
http://kucsmaingatlanok.hu/page/a-kucsma-10-projekt-bemutatasa/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Béke u. 119* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Homes: 32


Height: 18 m


Floors: 5 

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC00928 by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Tetris House* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: OTP Ingatlan Zrt


Architect: N/A


Homes: 267


Height: 28 m


Floors: 8 









http://tetrishaz.hu/hu/projekt

DSC00931 by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Elite Park (phase 1)* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Jákob Ingatlan


Architect: KAS DESIGN


Homes: 268


Height: 30 m


Floors: 9 









http://elitepark.hu/galeria/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Hq2

Nice new condo block.


tup154 said:


> Szondi utca 70 társasházról leszedték az állványzatot:


----------



## Gyurma13

*Budai Bolero 1* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: SISKIN


Architect: N/A


Homes: 437


Height: 31 m


Floors: 9 










. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Budai Bolero 2* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: SISKIN


Architect: N/A


Homes: 467


Height: 34 m


Floors: 10 

bolero2 by György Rácz, on Flickr
https://lakopark.ingatlan.com/budai...DZ76BLNzDRE-OyKy6x8aAmxPEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Ultra84

New projects: 

Green Court Residence - homes: 136 + 140 units
Green Court Office - ? square meters


----------



## Gyurma13

*BudaPart Offices C* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Property Market


Architect: Szász Studio


Office: 20012 sqm


Height: 37 m


Floors: 11 









http://irodahaz.info/kiado-iroda/BudaPart-Offices-C/Budapest/2644/

DSC00945 by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Office Garden 3* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: GRT Group


Architect: Skicc-Art Studio


Office: 18500 sqm


Height: 28 m


Floors: 7 









http://epiteszforum.hu/energiatudatos-irodahaz-office-garden-3-utem

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Nerium Park*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Nerium Park Kft


Architect: Lamro Kft


Homes: 186


Height: 25 m 


Floors: 7 









http://neriumpark.hu/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC00954 by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Rózsa u. 55*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cordia


Architect: N/A


Homes: 157


Height: 26 m 


Floors: 8 

r55 by György Rácz, on Flickr
https://cordia.hu/projektek/rozsa-55/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Royal Garden * 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Optima Hungari Kft


Architect: Mérték Studio


Home: 12


Height: 15 m


Floors: 4 



mike from budapest said:


> Lendvay utcában zajlik az élet
> 
> Lendvay utca 17


Now.

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC00971 by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Lőportár u. 9* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Metrodom


Architect: N/A


Home: 182


Height: 20 m


Floors: 5 

lptr9 by György Rácz, on Flickr
http://metrodom.hu/loportar-9/a-haz

DSC00977 by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Lőportár 12* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: L12 Otthonok Kft


Architect: N/A


Home: 44


Height: 22 m


Floors: 6 









http://www.lp12.hu/

DSC00979 by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Lőportár 14* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: L12 Otthonok Kft


Architect: N/A


Home: 70+


Height: 25 m


Floors: 7 

lptr14 by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC00980 by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Pannónia House*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Korall-Invest 2006 Kft


Architect: N/A


Homes: 231


Height: 28 m 


Floors: 8 









http://pannoniahaz.hu/

DSC00983 by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC00984 by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC00985 by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC00986 by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Promenade Gardens*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Horizon Development


Architect: Antal Fekete


Office: 22 960 sqm


Height: 26 m 


Floors: 5 









http://iroda.hu/kiado-irodahaz/prom...k3-klW4E5y4gxRmWGmhbgnLBdjEiZrZcaAjQQEALw_wcB

DSC00988 by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC00989 by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC00990 by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Advance Tower*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Futureal


Architect: Mérték Studio


Office: 11 361 sqm


Height: 30 m 


Floors: 7 

advance by György Rácz, on Flickr
https://www.futureal.hu/hu/projektek/advance-tower/

DSC00991 by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*GTC White House*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: GTC Hungary


Architect: Zoltán Tima


Office: 21 327 sqm


Height: 28 m 


Floors: 7 









http://www.gtcwhitehouse.hu/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Marina Garden*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cordia, Triholding


Architect: Lamro


Homes: 274


Height: 33 m 


Floor: 9 

garden1 by György Rácz, on Flickr

garden by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Duna Terasz Premium*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: D&B real estate


Architect: BÁLINT ÉS TÁRSA Kft


Homes: 322


Height: 32 m 


Floor: 9 

Duna Terasz Premium by György Rácz, on Flickr










DSC01003 by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Marina Bay*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Autoker Holding


Architect: N/A


Homes: 48


Height: 22 m 


Floors: 6 

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Váci Greens D*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Atenor


Architect: N/A


Office: 14100 sqm


Height: 27 m 


Floors: 7









http://www.colliers.com/hu-hu/hungary/properties/p-77545/váci-greens-d

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Ultra84

New project: Westfalia Building

68 homes





































http://westfalia.hu/latvanyterv/


----------



## Ultra84

Gyurma13 said:


> *Corvin Atrium*
> 
> Homes: 531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U/C


Update









High res.
Source

+

Corvin Promenade before and now:









High res.


----------



## Ultra84

Gyurma13 said:


> Budapart
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Status: Under construction
> 
> 
> Developer: Properity Market
> 
> 
> Architect: Adept
> 
> 
> Homes: 3000
> 
> 
> Office: 250,000 sqm
> 
> 
> Height: 120,60,55,55,55,50,50,45,45,35
> 
> 
> Floors: 32,16,15,15,15,14,14,13,13,11
> 
> Renderings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.budapart.hu/hu/galeria/kepek/varosnegyed


Update:



ongri23 said:


> IMG_9557 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9558 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9559 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9560 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Ultra84

Winner bid for the Budapest Athletics Stadium contest 
15.000 spectators, expandable to 55.000























































http://epiteszforum.hu/bovitheto-ikon-budapesti-atletikai-stadion


----------



## Gyurma13

*Sasad Liget (Phase 4)*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Biggeorge Property Kft


Architect: Tér 64 studio


Homes: 299


Height: 15,15,18,18 m 


Floors: 4,4,5,5





















ongri23 said:


> *Sasad liget 4. ütem*
> 
> IMG_9542 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9543 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9544 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9547 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Office Garden 3* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: GRT Group


Architect: Skicc-Art Studio


Office: 18500 sqm


Height: 28 m


Floors: 7 









http://epiteszforum.hu/energiatudatos-irodahaz-office-garden-3-utem



Criticalhun said:


> "Az Office Garden 3. ütemén már csak az utolsó simítások hiányoznak..."
> https://www.facebook.com/Skicc-Art-Építésziroda-269239096514645/


----------



## Gyurma13

*Dormitory and hotel demolition in the 13th district* 

DSC01103 by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC01104 by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC01105 by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Váci Greens D*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Atenor


Architect: N/A


Office: 14100 sqm


Height: 27 m 


Floors: 7









http://www.colliers.com/hu-hu/hungary/properties/p-77545/váci-greens-d

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Hotel Clark Budapest* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Union-Clark Kft


Architect: Anthony Gall


 Rooms: 86


Height: 26 m


Floors: 7 



Porordog said:


>





Qtya said:


>


----------



## Gyurma13

*Magyar Telekom HQ* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wing


Architect: Tiba Architect Studio


Office: 58000 sqm



Qtya said:


>


----------



## Gyurma13

*Marina Garden*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cordia, Triholding


Architect: Lamro


Homes: 274


Height: 33 m 


Floor: 9 

garden1 by György Rácz, on Flickr

garden by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC01102 by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC01106 by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Duna Terasz Premium*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: D&B real estate


Architect: BÁLINT ÉS TÁRSA Kft


Homes: 322


Height: 32 m 


Floor: 9 

Duna Terasz Premium by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC01107 by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC01108 by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC01118 by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Qtya

*New MOL HQ
*
Project facts
Status: Preps
Developer: MOL Group
Architect: Foster + Partners & FintaStudio
Office space: 83.000 m2
Height: 120 m 
Floor: 28 
Completion date: 2021























































































Source: https://molcampus.hu/


----------



## Gyurma13

Awesome!!! :banana:


----------



## ericmacm

Nice to see more taller buildings getting proposed. 

Sent from my Nexus 9 using SkyscraperCity Forums mobile app


----------



## Hq2

^^ A few tall buildings were already proposed during the last decades, but the anti-tower part of the elite prevented to build them with succes for many years. Finally, we will have this one and I hope more will follow.

I was afraid that this building will be a boring, commi-bloc like minimalist box, but I am very pleasantly surprised. Thank you Foster and partners! :applause:


----------



## Gyurma13

*Kapás 21*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cordia


Architect: N/A


Homes: 98


Height: 24 m 


Floor: 7 












ongri23 said:


> *Cordia Kapás 21*
> 
> IMG_9612 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9615 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9616 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Metrodom Park*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Metrodom Invest Kft


Architect: N/A


Homes: 660


Height: 24 m 


Floors: 7









http://metrodom.hu/hir/folyik-a-tervezes

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Pannónia House*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Korall-Invest 2006 Kft


Architect: N/A


Homes: 231


Height: 28 m 


Floors: 8 









http://pannoniahaz.hu/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Agora Budapest*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: HB Reavis


Architect: Make Architect, Finta Studio


Office: 136 000 sqm


Height: 30,30,60,60,70,90 m


Floors: 8,8,15,15,18,24


----------



## Gyurma13

*Viza Apartment House (Phase 3)*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Homes: 64


Height: 21 m 


Floors: 6










. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Promenade Gardens*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Horizon Development


Architect: Antal Fekete


Office: 22 960 sqm


Height: 26 m 


Floors: 5 









http://iroda.hu/kiado-irodahaz/prom...k3-klW4E5y4gxRmWGmhbgnLBdjEiZrZcaAjQQEALw_wcB

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Advance Tower*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Futureal


Architect: Mérték Studio


Office: 11 361 sqm


Height: 30 m 


Floors: 7 

advance by György Rácz, on Flickr
https://www.futureal.hu/hu/projektek/advance-tower/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Hq2

Qtya said:


> *New MOL HQ
> *
> Project facts
> Status: Preps
> Developer: MOL Group
> Architect: Foster + Partners & FintaStudio
> Office space: 83.000 m2
> Height: 120 m
> Floor: 28
> Completion date: 2021


A strange "alliance" of some retarded politicians and architects tries to block this project, by saying this is too high. :bash: Hopefully they will fail.


----------



## Gyurma13

*Atrium 2*

Project facts


Status: Plan


Developer: Pesti Házak zrt


Architect: N/A


Homes: 185


Height: 27 m 


Floors: 8









http://www.pestihazak.hu/atrium2/


----------



## Gyurma13

*D8 Hotel*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Continental Group


Architect: N/A


Rooms: 121 


Height: 28 m 


Floors: 8 












Qtya said:


> Dorottya 8, vagy D8, vagy nem tudom mi a neve ennek a szálloda beruházásnak. Mindenesetre így áll.


----------



## Gyurma13

Ultra84 said:


> *New Puskás Ferenc Stadium (67,889) - UEFA EURO 2020*





ValidSteve said:


>


...


----------



## Gyurma13

*GTC White House*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: GTC Hungary


Architect: Zoltán Tima


Office: 21 327 sqm


Height: 28 m 


Floors: 7 









http://www.gtcwhitehouse.hu/


----------



## Gyurma13

*Rokolya Residence*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Homes: 69


Height: 15 m 


Floors: 4



















*Reitter House*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Homes: 11


Height: 15 m 


Floors: 4


----------



## Gyurma13

*Zsinór u. 33* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Duna Home Kft


Architect: N/A


Homes: 24


Height: 16 m


Floors: 4 

zs 33 by György Rácz, on Flickr
http://www.duna-lak.hu/zsinor.html


----------



## Gyurma13

*Fáy 85* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Avico Group


Architect: N/A


Homes: 82


Height: 22 m


Floors: 6 









http://www.avicogroup.hu/hu/kinalat-fay85

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*RS House* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: RS


Architect: N/A


Homes: 75


Height: 17 m


Floors: 5 

rs by György Rácz, on Flickr
http://www.rshaz.hu/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Corvin Atrium* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cordia


Architect: N/A


Homes: 531


Height: 33 m


Floors: 10 












hlln said:


> Ma:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gyurma13

*Metrodom City Home (phase 3)*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Metrodom Invest zrt


Architect: N/A


Homes: 550


Height: 31 m 


Floors: 9

city home by György Rácz, on Flickr
http://metrodom.hu/city-home/gallery/60



ongri23 said:


> *Metrodom City Home*
> 
> IMG_9669 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9670 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9672 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Allure Residence*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: ARB Invest zrt


Architect: Bord Studio


Homes: 520


Height: 32 m 


Floors: 9









http://allurebudapest.hu/hu/projektrol



ongri23 said:


> *Allure Residance*
> 
> IMG_9673 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9674 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9675 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9676 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Atrium 3*

Project facts


Status: Plan


Developer: Pesti Házak zrt


Architect: N/A


Homes: 100+


Height: 27 m 


Floors: 8


















http://www.pestihazak.hu/atrium3/?u...paidsocial&utm_campaign=Klikk+-+AE+-+Weboldal


----------



## Ultra84

hlln said:


> *Budapest ONE Business Park*
> 
> Status: Under construction
> 
> Developer: Futureal
> 
> Office: 70.000 sqm


Update



ongri23 said:


> *Budapest One*
> 
> IMG_9686 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9687 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9688 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Ultra84

*Etele Pláza - Shopping mall*












ongri23 said:


> *Etele pláza*
> 
> IMG_9690 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9695 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Ultra84

*Royal Palace updates*


hlln said:


> *Budapest*: Reconstuction of the former Riding Hall (Lovarda) and the Royal Guards Palace (Testőrségi Palota) has begun.
> 
> *Riding Hall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Royal Guards Palace*


*Riding Hall* updates:



tehtube said:


>


*Royal Guards Palace* updates:



dottore75 said:


> Fantasztikus élőben érzékelni a főőrség kialakuló tömegét.És végre van fala a térnek.
> 
> 
> 
> Pirossal az új nyomvonal,kék a régi


----------



## KlausDiggy

HQ said:


> A strange "alliance" of some retarded politicians and architects tries to block this project, by saying this is too high. :bash: Hopefully they will fail.


Everywhere the same idiots. hno:


----------



## Gyurma13

*Corvin Sarok Residence*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Homes: 55


Height: 25 m 


Floors: 7









http://corvinsarok.hu/



szerjoska_вернулся;143440955 said:


> Práter utca, VIII., Corvin-negyed
> ?
> (Práter-Kisfaludy sarok)


----------



## Gyurma13

*Jász u. 80*

Project facts


Homes: 31


Height: 18 m 


Floors: 5

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

*Jász u. 97*

Project facts


Homes: 28


Height: 17 m 


Floors: 5

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Planella House*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Planella


Architect: N/A


Homes: 61


Height: 25 m 


Floors: 7 









http://www.planella.hu/

DSC01269 by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC01275 by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Corvin Atrium* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cordia


Architect: N/A


Homes: 531


Height: 33 m


Floors: 10 












Criticalhun said:


> "Szépen haladunk projektjeinkkel Budapest legkeresettebb pontjain. Nézzétek, hogy állunk budai, zuglói, belvárosi és angyalföldi építkezéseinkkel.
> https://www.facebook.com/cordiaotthonok/
> A Corvin Átrium 2. üteme zajlik, elértük a szerkezetkész állapotot, megkezdődtek a falazási munkálatok
> Corvin-negyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gyurma13

*Fáy 85* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Avico Group


Architect: N/A


Homes: 82


Height: 22 m


Floors: 6 









http://www.avicogroup.hu/hu/kinalat-fay85

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC01283 by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Anyone got some more information about this phenomenal reconstruction of a historicist/Art Nouveau building, right next to the Parliament?

*Kossuth Lajos Square 6-8*



hianz said:


> Es tut mir ja fast schon leid, dass ich immer wieder mit Budapest komme, die Entwicklung dort bzw. der Umgang mit der Altstadt ist aber für mich hochinteressant da so vergleichbar mit Wien.
> 
> Neuestes Beispiel: Ein hässlicher Nachkriegsbau am berühmten Kossuth-Lajos-Platz Nummer 6-8 wird entfernt, der Vorgängerbau und somit das gesamte Ensemble des Blocks wird rekonstruiert. Im Gebäude befand sich sogar ein Zugang zur Ubahn, was eigentlich nur zeigt, wie alle an einem Strang ziehen.
> 
> Das ist einfach ein komplett anderer Zugang als in Wien. Und hier gilt die Ausrede nicht, dass es ja so wenig Altbestand wie in Deutschland gibt. Ich kenne mittlerweile mehrere solche Beispiele, es ist also kein Einzelfall. Mir fehlt leider der Einblick, warum das dort so gemacht wird. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die Investoren dort das freiwillig machen. Es liegt also sicher in der Hand der Autoritäten (das Wort habe ich jetzt bewusst gewählt) das zu steuern.
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Skyscrapercity
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Skyscrapercity
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Skyscrapercity


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1843903&page=32


----------



## tesseract

erbse said:


> Anyone got some more information about this phenomenal reconstruction of a historicist/Art Nouveau building, right next to the Parliament?


It is not exactly a reconstruction per se.
Only the left side of the building was originally built. While there were plans for the right side with the same design the plot was built in much later with a fine example of hungarian modern (recent photos do not make justice to the building). Unfortunately that building had suffered some structural damages rendering a simple renovation impossible. The government decided by the demolition and to create a mirrored replica of the left side building thus fulfilling the original intent of its architect.


----------



## Gyurma13

*Arena Campus*

Project facts


Status: Plan


Developer: Atenor


Architect: Vikár&Lukács Studio


Office: 85 000 sqm


Height: 30 m 


Floors: 8 




































https://www.irodakereso.info/cikkek/interjuk/atenor-fovallalkozo-nelkul-fejlesztunk


----------



## TEBC

nice


----------



## Ultra84

erbse said:


> Anyone got some more information about this phenomenal reconstruction of a historicist/Art Nouveau building, right next to the Parliament?
> 
> *Kossuth Lajos Square 6-8*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1843903&page=32


As tesseract said, it's a never built that finally comes to reallity. Real reconstructions are going on in the Castle district. Check this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143543219#post143543219

(anyway, those photos in hianz's post originally made by me )


----------



## Gyurma13

*Budai Bolero 1* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: SISKIN


Architect: N/A


Homes: 437


Height: 31 m


Floors: 9 












ongri23 said:


> *1. ütem*
> 
> IMG_9876 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9877 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9878 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Budai Bolero 2* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: SISKIN


Architect: N/A


Homes: 467


Height: 34 m


Floors: 10 

bolero2 by György Rácz, on Flickr
https://lakopark.ingatlan.com/budai...DZ76BLNzDRE-OyKy6x8aAmxPEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds



ongri23 said:


> *Budai Bolero 2. ütem*
> 
> IMG_9872 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9873 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9874 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9875 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Lőportár u. 9* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Metrodom


Architect: N/A


Home: 182


Height: 20 m


Floors: 5 

lptr9 by György Rácz, on Flickr
http://metrodom.hu/loportar-9/a-haz




andrasi said:


> Lőportár utca 9


----------



## Gyurma13

*Zsinór u. 33* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Duna Home Kft


Architect: N/A


Homes: 24


Height: 16 m


Floors: 4 

zs 33 by György Rácz, on Flickr
http://www.duna-lak.hu/zsinor.html

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Magyar Telekom HQ* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wing


Architect: Tiba Architect Studio


Office: 58000 sqm












hlln said:


>


----------



## Gyurma13

*Old Factory building demolition in the 13th district*

*Before*










*After*

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

*The plan*


----------



## Gyurma13

*Práter Park House*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Homes: 89


Height: 29 m 


Floors: 8



hunmmm said:


> Halad a Práter u. 73. alatt a Práter Park kivitelezése.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sőt még bővült is a projekt a Tömő u. 58. egyszintes raktárának lebontásával, hasonló lakást terveznek oda is.


----------



## Gyurma13

*Metrodom City Home (phase 3)*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Metrodom Invest zrt


Architect: N/A


Homes: 550


Height: 31 m 


Floors: 9

city home by György Rácz, on Flickr
http://metrodom.hu/city-home/gallery/60



ongri23 said:


> *Metrodom City Home*
> 
> IMG_9866 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9868 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9869 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9870 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9871 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Metrodom Berettyó u. 2-8*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Metrodom Invest Kft


Architect: N/A


Homes: 155


Height: 18 m 


Floors: 5









http://metrodom.hu/berettyo-2-8/a-haz

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Allure Residence*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: ARB Invest zrt


Architect: Bord Studio


Homes: 520


Height: 32 m 


Floors: 9









http://allurebudapest.hu/hu/projektrol



ongri23 said:


> *Allure Residence*
> 
> IMG_9862 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9863 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9864 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Budapart A, C buildings*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Properity Market


Architect: Adept


Homes: 265


Height: 60,55


Floors: 16,15







































ongri23 said:


> *Tegnapi képek Infó Park 6. emeletéről*
> 
> 20171219_093736 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> 20171219_093742 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> 20171219_093746 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Advance Tower*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Futureal


Architect: Mérték Studio


Office: 11 361 sqm


Height: 30 m 


Floors: 7 

advance by György Rácz, on Flickr
https://www.futureal.hu/hu/projektek/advance-tower/



ongri23 said:


> *Advance Tower*
> 
> IMG_9937 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9939 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*GTC White House*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: GTC Hungary


Architect: Zoltán Tima


Office: 21 327 sqm


Height: 28 m 


Floors: 7 









http://www.gtcwhitehouse.hu/



ongri23 said:


> *GTC White House*
> 
> IMG_9935 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9934 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Smart 13*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Smart 13 Apartments


Homes: 75


Height: 24 m 


Floors: 7 

sm13 by György Rácz, on Flickr



andrasi said:


> A Smart13 szépen emelkedik ki a földből:


----------



## Gyurma13

*Váci Greens D Building*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Atenor


Architect: N/A


Office: 14100 sqm


Height: 27 m 


Floors: 7









http://www.colliers.com/hu-hu/hungary/properties/p-77545/váci-greens-d



ongri23 said:


> *Váci Greens*
> 
> IMG_9928 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9929 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9930 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9931 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Sasad Liget (Phase 4)*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Biggeorge Property Kft


Architect: Tér 64 studio


Homes: 299


Height: 15,15,18,18 m 


Floors: 4,4,5,5





















ongri23 said:


> *Sasad liget 4. ütem*
> 
> IMG_9946 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9948 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9949 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9950 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9951 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*HillSide Offices*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: HillSide


Office: 22 000 sqm


Height: 26 m 


Floors: 8












elbong said:


> Hillside Offices:


----------



## Gyurma13

*Nerium Park*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Nerium Park Kft


Architect: Lamro Kft


Homes: 186


Height: 25 m 


Floors: 7 









http://neriumpark.hu/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Young City*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cordia


Architect: N/A


Homes: 217


Height: 27 m 


Floors: 8 









https://cordia.hu/projektek/young-city/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Frangepán u. 67* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Homes: 46


Height: 18 m


Floors: 5 










https://www.ingatlanrobot.hu/elado/...apest_XIII_Frangepan_utca_29581500_48_nm.html

DSC01333 by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Corvin Atrium* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cordia


Architect: N/A


Homes: 531


Height: 33 m


Floors: 10 












Huropo said:


>


----------



## Gyurma13

*Petne House* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Homes: 40


Height: 18 m


Floors: 5 









http://petnehaz.ballaingatlan.hu/galeria/#prettyPhoto

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Planella House*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Planella


Architect: N/A


Homes: 61


Height: 25 m 


Floors: 7 









http://www.planella.hu/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Gyöngy House*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: OC


Homes: 32


Height: 18 m 


Floors: 5 










. by György Rácz, on Flickr

*Dália Udvar* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mester Építő Kft


Homes: 34


Height: 18 m


Floors: 5 

dália by György Rácz, on Flickr
http://daliaudvar.hu/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Ibis Styles Budapest Airport Hotel*

Project facts


Status: complete


Developer: Wing zrt


Architect: Aspectus Architect


Rooms: 145


Height: 22


Floors: 5



HQ said:


> http://magyarepitok.hu/mi-epul/2018...a-turizmusban-a-market-repuloteri-fejlesztese


----------



## Gyurma13

*Dagály Residence*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Biggeorge Property zrt


Architect: N/A


Homes: 140


Height: 33 m 


Floors: 10 









http://dagalyresidence.hu/hu

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

Gyurma13 said:


> *Dormitory and hotel demolition in the 13th district*
> 
> *Before *
> 
> . by György Rácz, on Flickr
> 
> *After*
> 
> . by György Rácz, on Flickr
> 
> *Before*
> 
> . by György Rácz, on Flickr
> 
> *After*
> 
> . by György Rácz, on Flickr
> 
> *Before*
> 
> . by György Rácz, on Flickr
> 
> *After*
> 
> . by György Rácz, on Flickr


*Marina Life 1*

Project facts


Status: Plan


Developer: Cordia


Homes: 400+


Height: 30 m 


Floors: 8



csito said:


> Új Projekt a Marina parton.
> Marina Life 1 by Cordia:
> 
> A Duna Terasz házzal szemben lévő telekre épül A Csavargyár és Mura utca közé.


----------



## Gyurma13

*Hanga House*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Whitefield Management Kft


Homes: 28


Height: 18 m 


Floors: 5










. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Trinity Terasz*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Trinity


Homes: 144


Height: 27 m 


Floors: 8 










. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Passive House* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: 13th district government


Homes: 23


Height: 18 m


Floors: 5 










. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Natura Residence* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Homes: 32


Height: 21 m


Floors: 6 

mhc by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Divinus House*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Divinus zrt


Homes: 324


Height: 28 m 


Floors: 8 

divinus by György Rácz, on Flickr
https://www.divinuslakopark.hu/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Budai Bolero 2* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: SISKIN


Homes: 467


Height: 34 m


Floors: 10 

bolero2 by György Rácz, on Flickr
https://lakopark.ingatlan.com/budai...DZ76BLNzDRE-OyKy6x8aAmxPEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

scroll>>>









via Budai Bolero facebook


----------



## Gyurma13

*Frangipani24* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Homes: 61


Height: 24 m


Floors: 7 









http://frangipani24.hu/index.html

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Metrodom Panorama*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Metrodom Invest Kft


Homes: 632


Height: 55, 55, 55, 55 m 


Floors: 17, 17, 17, 17












Teneb said:


>


----------



## tesseract

*ACG OFFICES*

New offices in a former historic streetcar barn:









photo credits: Tamás Bujnovszky / ACG









photo credits: Tamás Bujnovszky / ACG









photo credits: Tamás Bujnovszky / ACG









photo credits: Tamás Bujnovszky / ACG









photo credits: Álovits Bálint / ACG









photo credits: Álovits Bálint / ACG









photo credits: Álovits Bálint / ACG

source: epiteszforum.hu


----------



## Gyurma13

*Allure Residence*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: ARB Invest zrt


Architect: Bord Studio


Homes: 520


Height: 32 m 


Floors: 9









http://allurebudapest.hu/hu/projektrol



kbn said:


> IX. Vágóhíd utca, Allure Residence (háttérben a Metrodom City Home egyik elkészült épülete)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...összesen 3 épület lesz, másik kettőnél még csak a földet termelik ki:





Ultra84 said:


> ^^
> Fentről is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forrás


----------



## Gyurma13

*Jász u. 150-152* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Homes: 37,30


Height: 17,17 m


Floors: 4,4 



kbn said:


> XIII. Jász utca 150-152.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hátsó épület (Platán Ház) látványterve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.oc.hu/uj-lakasok/platan-haz-1


----------



## Gyurma13

*Metrodom Berettyó u. 2-8*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Metrodom Invest Kft


Architect: N/A


Homes: 154


Height: 18 m 


Floors: 5









http://metrodom.hu/berettyo-2-8/a-haz



Teneb said:


>


----------



## Gyurma13

*Corvin 5*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: FUTUREAL Kft


Architect: 3h építésziroda Kft


Office: 27 000 sqm


Height: 34 m 


Floors: 9












ongri23 said:


> IMG_0070 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_0071 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Advance Tower*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Futureal


Architect: Mérték Studio


Office: 11 361 sqm


Height: 30 m 


Floors: 7 

advance by György Rácz, on Flickr
https://www.futureal.hu/hu/projektek/advance-tower/



ongri23 said:


> *Advance Tower*
> Elkezdődött a következő ütem alapozása és a közeli házak bontása
> 
> IMG_0068 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_0069 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_0067 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Nexon HQ* 

Project facts


Status: Complete


Developer: Nexon


Architecture: FBIS Építész Iroda Kft


Office: 5700 sqm


Height: 32 m


Floors: 8 



HQ said:


> A Nexon kellemes kulseju irodahaza az épitészforumon.
> http://epiteszforum.hu/maguktol-maguknak-a-nexon-uj-irodahaza


----------



## tesseract

*Ongoing and recently finished historic renovation/restoration/reconstruction projects in Budapest I.*


*Buda Castle District - Royal High Guard, Stöckl Stairway*
_Reconstruction works are carried out within the framework of the National Hauszmann Plan, aimed at the redevelopment of the Buda Castle area in District I._



Project details


building history: Demolished after extensive damages suffered in WWII bombings.

current status: Under Reconstruction

subforum link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=704310
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=704310



Before the demolition:



















Project renders:



















Current photos:
(by forum member dottore75)



dottore75 said:


>


----------



## tesseract

*Ongoing and recently finished historic renovation/restoration/reconstruction projects in Budapest II.*


*Buda Castle District - Royal Riding Hall and Stables*
_Reconstruction works are carried out within the framework of the National Hauszmann Plan, aimed at the redevelopment of the Buda Castle area in District I._



Project details


building history: Demolished after extensive damages suffered in WWII bombings.

current status: Under Reconstruction

subforum link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=704310
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=704310



Before the demolition:



















Project renders:



















Current photos:
(by forum member dottore75)



dottore75 said:


>


----------



## tesseract

*Ongoing and recently finished historic renovation/restoration/reconstruction projects in Budapest III.*


*Buda Castle District - Castle Garten & Bazaar*
_Authentic renovation of the building complex and of the connecting gardens that form a World Heritage Site. Interior extention with exhibition spaces, event halls, restaurants_


Project details


building history: designed by the famous architect, Miklos Ybl and built between 1875 and 1883 in Neo-Renaissance style, as a closure to the Castle Garden, facing the Danube. In 1884, Alajos Stróbl was the first sculptor who bought the first studio along the arcades of the Bazaar. He was followed by about eighty other artists in the next hundred years. In the building the Buda Juvenile Park operated from 1961 to 1980, housing several musical events. In 1980, during a concert, the stone wall lining the stairs to the entrance of the park collapsed. Its state deteriorated continuously from the 1980s, leading to the total closure of the site.

current status: Finished Renovation and Extention

subforum link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=704310
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=704310



Before:


















source: Wikipedia.hu



Project renders:









image credits: ZOA | Architectural Animation & Visualization - zoa.hu









image credits: ZOA | Architectural Animation & Visualization - zoa.hu



After renovation:









photo credits: Tibor Mester - mesterfoto.blogspot.hu









photo credits: Tibor Mester - mesterfoto.blogspot.hu

Underground multifunctional event hall:









photo source: budapestpartyservice.hu









photo source: flyerz.hu

Restaurant:









photo source: welovebudapest.com


----------



## tesseract

*Ongoing and recently finished historic renovation/restoration/reconstruction projects in Budapest IV.*


*City Park - Olof Palme House*
_Authentic renovation of a 19th century gallery building in the City Park_


Project details


project description: Originally built as the Art Gallery for the 1885 National General Exposition, it changed its function several times, before being abandoned and quickly starting to deteriorate. After the renovation it will serve as the Museum of the Millennium. A newly planted Rose Garden will provide a place for recreation with its 5,000 rose-trees and many evergreens.

current status: Under Renovation

subforum link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=704310
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=704310


Before the renovation:









source: Városliget zrt.



Project renders:









source: szeretlekmagyarorszag.hu









source: szeretlekmagyarorszag.hu



Current status photos (by forum member sanslogique):



sanslogique said:


> Mai képek:
> 
> Olof Palme Ház


----------



## tesseract

*Ongoing and recently finished historic renovation/restoration/reconstruction projects in Budapest V.*


*City Park - Former Museum of Transport*
_Restoration of the 19th century exhibition building_


Project details


project description: Originally built as a temporary pavilion for the 1896 Hungarian Millennial Exposition, the building was kept and upgraded as the permanent home for the Museum of Transport. The building was heavily damaged during the WWII bombings of Budapest, and only partially renovated afterwards. The museum closed in 2015 for the complete reconstruction of the building, however it was later decided that Museum of Transport will instead move to the yet to be renovated Northern Railway Vehicle Repair Hall. The pavilion building will host the newly established Museum of the History of Hungarian Innovation.

current status: Preparation

subforum link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=11396430
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=704310


Historical photos:









source: fortepan.hu












Before the reconstruction:









source: wikipedia.hu




Project renders:


----------



## tesseract

enjomatis said:


> It looks really great. Are they planning to renovate the palace? If yes, what is the timeline?


As for the castle building: a more of less complete exterior reconstruction and partial interior reconstruction is planned over a long-term span of 10-15 years.
The first step will be the historical reconstruction of the St. Stephen Hall from scratches:


----------



## tesseract

*Ongoing and recently finished historic renovation/restoration/reconstruction projects in Budapest V.*


*Zugliget - Tram Stop*
_Restoration of the 19th century tram stop building_


building history: built originally as a terminal building of the horse tram line it became a tram stop after the extension of the line. The middle section was later built in as social housing. The building was completely abandoned in the past decade. After the restoration it will host the Museum of Local Lore of Hegyvidék district. 
current status: Restoration completed



Historical photos:









source: hampage.hu












Before the restoration:









source: lovasut.hu




After the restoration:









source: epiteszforum.hu









source: epiteszforum.hu


----------



## Gyurma13

*GTC White House*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: GTC Hungary


Architect: Zoltán Tima


Office: 21 327 sqm


Height: 28 m 


Floors: 7 









http://www.gtcwhitehouse.hu/



ongri23 said:


> *GTC White House*
> 
> IMG_0064 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_0065 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Arena Business Campus*

Project facts


Status: Plan


Developer: Atenor Group Hungary Kft


Office: 72 000 sqm


Buildings: 4


Height: 28,28,28,28 m 


Floors: 8,8,8,8



bali13 said:


> *Hatalmas építkezés indul a Hungária körúton*
> 
> "Néhány héten belül indul a Hungária körút 30. számnál a négy irodaépületből álló Aréna Business Campus építése - jelentette be Borbély Zoltán, a fejlesztő cég, az Atenor Group Hungary Kft. vezetője az irodakomplexum alapkőletétele alkalmából tartott ünnepségen szerdán Budapesten."
> 
> https://www.napi.hu/ingatlan/hatalmas_epitkezes_indul_a_hungaria_koruton.660832.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.atenor.be/fr/projects/248-arena-business-campus


----------



## Gyurma13

*Verona House*

Project facts


Status: U/C


Developer: Avico Group 


Homes: 127


Height: 23 m 


Floors: 7












109/c said:


> http://www.veronahaz.hu/galeria/3d-latvanykepek/


----------



## Gyurma13

*Corvin 5*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: FUTUREAL Kft


Architect: 3h építésziroda Kft


Office: 27 000 sqm


Height: 34 m 


Floors: 9












HQ said:


> www.facebook.com


----------



## Gyurma13

*Metrodom Panorama*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Metrodom Invest Kft


Architect: N/A


Homes: 650


Height: 55, 55, 55, 55 m 


Floors: 17, 17, 17, 17


















http://metrodom.hu/metrodom-panorama/a-haz



Teneb said:


>


----------



## Gyurma13

*Etele Plaza*

Project facts


Status: U/C


Developer: FUTUREAL


Plaza: 54 000 sqm


Store: 200 (multiplex, restaurants, outlets, supermakets) 


Height: 32 


Floors: 4



bali13 said:


>





HQ said:


> http://magyarepitok.hu/mi-epul/2018/04/igy-epul-ujbuda-egyik-legnagyobb-bevasarlokozpontja


----------



## Gyurma13

*Balance Office Park-Balance Hall*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: CPI Hungary Kft


Office: 16 000 sqm


Height: 27 m 


Floors: 7



HQ said:


> A 16 ezer négyzetméteres Balance Hall kivitelezését már el is kezdték a fővárosi Váci úti irodafolyosón, a munkálatokkal várhatóan a jővő év őszre készülnek el.
> http://magyarepitok.hu/mi-epul/2018/04/kornyezetkimelo-irodahazzal-bovul-a-balance-office-park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elég gyenge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.balancehall.hu/en/#&gid=1&pid=1


----------



## Gyurma13

*Nerium Park*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Nerium Park Kft


Architect: Lamro Kft


Homes: 186


Height: 25 m 


Floors: 7 









http://neriumpark.hu/

*25 May 2017*

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

*7 May 2018*

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Planella House*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Planella


Homes: 61


Height: 25 m 


Floors: 7 









http://www.planella.hu/

*10 July 2017*

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

*7 May 2018*

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## bali13

*New shopping center development in 3rd district by ECE.*



ARDZRUNI said:


> *Bejelentették: jövőre indul az új budai gigapláza építése*
> Bejelentették, hogy 2019-ben elkezdődik a már több éve tervben lévő III. kerületi, óbudai pláza építése. Az összesen bruttó 140 ezer négyzetméteres bevásárlóközpont megvalósításáért a német ECE, az egyik legnagyobb európai üzletközpont fejlesztő, az Árkádok tulajdonosa felel. Korábban Aquincum Központ névre keresztelték a bevásárlóközpontot, várhatóan azonban új elnevezést is kap, az új koncepciók mellett - hangzott el vállalat sajtótájékoztatóján.
> https://www.portfolio.hu/ingatlan/retail/bejelentettek-jovore-indul-az-uj-budai-gigaplaza-epitese.284780.html
> Update: újabb képek jöttek ki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.portfolio.hu/ingatlan/retail/bejelentettek-jovore-indul-az-uj-budai-gigaplaza-epitese--kepgaleria.12.284780.html#https%3A%2F%2Fwww.portfolio.hu%2Fpublic%2Fportfolio%2Fgallery%2F824%2Flarge%2Fobudai_plaza_TpDX.jpg


http://www.ece.com/en/press/press-releases/details-1/?tx_news_pi1%5Bnews%5D=536&tx_news_pi1%5Bcontroller%5D=News&cHash=9ac7d3551b33c6d15e1d52c480c2a490


----------



## Gyurma13

*Young City*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cordia


Homes: 217


Height: 27 m 


Floors: 8 









https://cordia.hu/projektek/young-city/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC01500 by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Dagály Residence*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Biggeorge Property zrt


Homes: 140


Height: 33 m 


Floors: 10 









http://dagalyresidence.hu/hu

DSC01505 by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Hq2

Nice new office building: Office Garden III.
http://epiteszforum.hu/energiatudatossag-egy-irodahazban-office-garden-iii


----------



## Gyurma13

*Duna Terasz Premium*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: D&B real estate


Architect: BÁLINT ÉS TÁRSA Kft


Homes: 322


Height: 32 m 


Floor: 9 

Duna Terasz Premium by György Rácz, on Flickr



ongri23 said:


> *Duna Terasz*
> 
> IMG_0666 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_0664 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_0665 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Divinus House*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Divinus zrt


Homes: 324


Height: 28 m 


Floors: 8 

divinus by György Rácz, on Flickr
https://www.divinuslakopark.hu/

. by György Rácz, on Flickr

. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Corvin Atrium* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cordia


Homes: 531


Height: 33 m


Floors: 10 












hlln said:


>


----------



## Gyurma13

*Petneházy u. 20*

Project facts


Status: U/C


Homes: 42 


Height: 25 m 


Floors: 7










. by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## FabriFlorence

Are there any skyscrapers projects (at least 150 meters) for Budapest?


----------



## Gyurma13

^^



Windblower said:


> Our city administration is ultra conservative regarding height limit. A 120 years old law fixed the possible height of (in 1890) future buildings in not higher than 96 meters (height of the Parliament Building). Recent administration seems to break this law now with some highrises up to 120 meters. If we keep this speed in change, we will have some 140 m talls at the end of this century :cheers:
> 
> There is no hope for skyscrapers.


hno:


----------



## bali13

*New render for HB Reavis's project AGORA Budapest.*



fzrx said:


> Forrás


----------



## Gyurma13

*Ericsson HQ*

Project facts


Status: Complete


Developer: Wing Zrt


Architect: Aspectus Architect


Office: 24000 sqm


Height: 26 m 


Floors: 6









http://www.wing.hu/project/ericsson-house



HQ said:


> Átadták a Budapesten a Wing Zrt. fejlesztésében és a Strabag MML kivitelezésében felépült Ericsson Házat. A svéd telekommunikációs vállalat új magyarországi székházát Orbán Viktor kormányfő és Börje Ekholm, az Ericsson Group elnök-vezérigazgatója nyitotta meg.
> https://magyarepitok.hu/aktualis/2018/05/budapesten-epult-meg-az-ericcson-innovacios-kozpontja
> 
> Ez pazar lett. :cheers:


----------



## Hq2

Ecodome Office Building
https://magyarepitok.hu/mi-epul/2018/08/rovidesen-bekoltozik-uj-epitesu-irodahazaba-a-swietelsky


----------



## Gyurma13

*Parliament's new office building* 

Project facts


Status: U/C


Developer: Hungarian government


Office: 12 000 sqm


Floors: 7


Height: 29 m

ogy by György Rácz, on Flickr



HBZ_1985 said:


> Mai képek:


----------



## k%

Nice thing to see so many great projects in such a great city like Budapest! :cheers:


----------



## Hq2

Mill Park
https://magyarepitok.hu/mi-epul/2018/08/szekhazat-avattak-budapest-uj-irodahazaban


----------



## bali13

*Renovation and a modern addition of the Károlyi-Csekonics Residence:*



dottore75 said:


> Így fog kinézni a rekonstrukció után a Károlyi-Csekonics Palota Együttes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Az újragondolt,meglévő ráépítés is komoly átalakításon meg át. Az eddigi állapot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> És a tervezett/kivitelezés alatt álló :


----------



## bali13

*Dreschler Palace - W Budapest (Opening June 2020)
*



sanslogique said:


> Drechsler-palota látványtervek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bh.hu/portfolio-page/w_budapest/


----------



## Gyurma13

*Elite Park (phase 1)* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Jákob Ingatlan


Architect: KAS DESIGN


Homes: 268


Height: 30 m


Floors: 9 












ongri23 said:


> *Elite park*
> 
> Frq7u+AiTaKjDNcmSDg0Gw by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> p0es5XHwSwKQb1MgS7Jv6w by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> aWPA2Xx3Qvy7NCO4Q2tzfg by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> p%imbUbtRkCc7fPmN0OXYQ by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> frZ496mtQzqdxdpCO3zUhg by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Corvin Atrium* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cordia


Homes: 531


Height: 33 m


Floors: 10 








[/QUOTE]



ongri23 said:


> WNpjy+EHQa6mnP4O3ayu3w by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Budapest One* 

Project facts


Status: U/C


Developer: FUTUREAL 


Office: 65 400 sqm


Floors: 9


Height: 31 m












Qtya said:


>


----------



## Hq2

Pillar (or Kompakt?) Office building
Video here:
http://gtc.com.pl/projekt/pillar/

This is the actual situation









This will be the new building


----------



## Hq2

In the suburb of Budapest


HQ said:


>


----------



## Hq2

Budapart



























https://magyarepitok.hu/aktualis/20...szeretheto-varosreszkent-epul-fel-a-budapart-


----------



## Gyurma13

*Young City*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cordia


Architect: N/A


Homes: 217


Height: 30 m 


Floors: 9 


















https://cordia.hu/lakoparkok/young-city/#epitkezes


----------



## erbse

Young city = Commieblocks ?! :hmm:

I don't like that equation! :|


----------



## Gyurma13

*Metrodom Babér u. 13-15*

Project facts


Status: Complete


Developer: Metrodom Invest Kft


Homes: 129


Height: 27 m 


Floors: 8 









https://metrodom.hu/baber-13-15/gallery/251


----------



## Hq2

Allure Residence
https://magyarepitok.hu/mi-epul/201...atlan-projektjet-menedzseli-a-spanyi-partners


----------



## Gyurma13

*Agora Budapest*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: HB Reavis


Architect: Make Architect, Finta Studio


Office: 136 000 sqm


Height: 30,30,60,60,70,90 m


Floors: 8,8,15,15,18,24 












ongri23 said:


> w1pzq+GPTsincANSMdzSOA by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> 5ieHRnftTPCNfNsfHwjKVw by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> 8zRAbt7SR0yZ8Lqiz0DHkQ by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> gPqHLe0lTzijWm4VZhkAbw by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> v6InzBX+TvWzqoC7gcY71Q by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> bjXHsTOvTJi8M%iWqAA8Ow by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## szaasz

Credit to MatteoFTC



MatteoFTC said:


> *INCLUDES:* Office and residential buildings, landscaped gardens, a central piazza and retail and leisure provisions.
> *AREA:* 280,000m² GBA
> *STATUS:* Masterplan Concept stage
> 
> *Prime city centre location*
> The Soroksari site sits in a prime city centre position next to theatres and museums, and is endowed with excellent transport connections to the rest of the city – the adjacent Rákóczi Bridge provides an easy link to the western side of the River Danube. The masterplan has been designed to optimise the views available from both the office and residential buildings over the river and the surrounding streetscape.
> 
> *Urban regeneration in the heart of Budapest*
> The Soroksari urban regeneration masterplan will transform a derelict former slaughterhouse complex into a dynamic residential and office district with complementary retail and leisure provision and two underground levels of parking.
> 
> *Cutting-edge office space with great views*
> The state-of-the-art office buildings are located along the edge of Soroksari Road, continuing the area’s ‘office corridor’ and buffering the residential element. This is the most beneficial layout for new offices, as it provides great river views and a prominent address on the main road.
> 
> *The Taurean Gardens*
> The apartment buildings are further sheltered from the busy urban environment by a new park running through the centre of the scheme, called the Taurean Gardens (a reference to the former slaughterhouses on the site, the Bull Gate and the striking bull statue which sits there). This beautiful green area is slightly hidden from the public, creating an exclusive, communal space owned by all residents.
> 
> *A leisure, F&B and retail focal point*
> This main piazza, the focal point of the development, is separated from the gardens by the historical walls which will be home to high-end restaurants, hotels and entertainment, as well as some retail outlets.
> 
> *MORE*
> 
> Chapman Taylor’s design for a mixed-use community at Soroksari, in the heart of Budapest, has been unveiled.
> 
> The urban regeneration masterplan will transform a derelict former slaughterhouse complex into a dynamic residential and office district with complementary retail and leisure provision and two underground levels of parking.
> 
> The site sits in a prime city centre position next to theatres and museums, and is endowed with excellent transport connections to the rest of the city – the adjacent Rákóczi Bridge provides an easy link to the western side of the River Danube. The masterplan has been designed to optimise the views available from both the office and residential buildings over the river and the surrounding streetscape.
> 
> The historical structures on the site – the Bull Gate, the water tower and the two main elevations of the old slaughterhouse buildings – are sensitively incorporated into the masterplan design.
> 
> The state-of-the-art office buildings are located along the edge of Soroksari Road, continuing the area’s ‘office corridor’ and buffering the residential element. This is the most beneficial layout for new offices, as it provides great river views and a prominent address on the main road.
> 
> This main piazza, the focal point of the development, is separated from the gardens by the historical walls which will be home to high-end restaurants, hotels and entertainment. The arches flanking the main entrance to the slaughterhouses have now became gates to the gardens.
> 
> Chapman Taylor’s London and Brussels studios created the Masterplan Concept on behalf of Turkish client APD Real Estate Kft. for this sensitive urban regeneration project.
> 
> LINK


----------



## szaasz

Credit to MatteoFTC



MatteoFTC said:


> LINK


----------



## Gyurma13

*Budapart A, C buildings*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Properity Market


Architect: Adept


Homes: 265


Height: 60,55


Floors: 16,16































































https://welovebudapest.com/2018/10/...aszi-gat-melletti-budapart-teruleten-jartunk/


----------



## Hq2

Allure Residence


















https://magyarepitok.hu/mi-epul/2019/04/igy-epul-meg-a-ferencvaros-felezer-uj-lakasa-friss-fotok


----------



## Gyurma13

*Tomori Corner*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Homes: 37


Height: 15m 


Floors: 5










DSC01527 by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC01528 by György Rácz, on Flickr

*Metrodom Berettyó u. 2-8*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Metrodom Invest Kft


Homes: 155


Height: 18 m 


Floors: 6










*Before*

o.o by György Rácz, on Flickr

*After*

DSC01531 by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC01530 by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC01533 by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC01534 by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Agora Budapest*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: HB Reavis


Architect: Make Architect, Finta Studio


Office: 136 000 sqm


Height: 30,30,60,60,70,90 m


Floors: 8,8,15,15,18,24 














































source: János-Dr Marosi Átalakuló Budapest facebook.


----------



## Gyurma13

*Nerium Park*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Nerium Park Kft


Architect: Lamro Kft


Homes: 186


Height: 25 m 


Floors: 7 









http://neriumpark.hu/

DSC01562 by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC01564 by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Hq2

Agora


HQ said:


> https://www.facebook.com/agorabudapestoffices


----------



## Hq2

The new National Restoration and Storage Center


Kronosz said:


>


----------



## Hq2

Buda Hospice Hospital - extention


HQ said:


> Nagy erőkkel zajlik a Budai Irgalmasrendi Kórház fejlesztése
> Év végére elkészülhet a hotelszárny
> https://magyarepitok.hu/mi-epul/2019/05/nagy-erokkel-zajlik-a-budai-irgalmasrendi-korhaz-fejlesztese


----------



## Hq2

Office Garden IV 


HQ said:


> https://www.portfolio.hu/ingatlan/i...boviteni-az-ujbudai-irodaparkot.5.325133.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.eptar.hu/galeria_epulet.php?id=1662


----------



## Gyurma13

*Budapart A, C buildings*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Properity Market


Architect: Adept


Homes: 265


Height: 60,55 m


Floors: 16,16



















*Budapart Gate*










Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Properity Market


Architect: Studio 100


Office: 20 000 m²


Height: 45 m


Floors: 11
[/QUOTE]



COOLancs said:


>


----------



## Hq2

Párisi Udvar Hotel Budapest - 5 stars Mellow Mood Hotel


BenPieterse said:


> Magyarország egyik legnagyobb ívű restaurálási feladatát kellett megoldani a Market Építő generálkivitelezésével megvalósult fejlesztésben.
> 
> Több kép!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bónusz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://magyarepitok.hu/aktualis/2019/06/bejartuk-az-ujjaszuletett-parisi-udvart


----------



## Gyurma13

*Metrodom Panorama*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Metrodom Invest Kft


Homes: 650


Height: 55, 55, 55, 55 m 


Floors: 17, 17, 17, 17










Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC01596 by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC01601 by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

^^

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Agora Budapest*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: HB Reavis


Architect: Make Architect, Finta Studio


Office: 136 000 sqm


Height: 30,30,60,60,70,90 m


Floors: 8,8,15,15,18,24 










Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

DSC00207 by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Hq2

First Barcelo Hotel in Budapest, opening in July this year.



HQ said:


> A főváros legújabb négycsillagos szállodája, a július 15-én nyitó Barceló Budapest Hotel
> https://turizmus.com/desztinaciok/k...langban-es-a-barcelo-hotelban-jartunk-1164657
> 
> A belso udvar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Az utcara nézo homlokzat terve elég jol sikerult:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.ca/maps/uv?hl=en...hUKEwi8yo_KmYXjAhVLZ80KHaomDMwQoiowC3oECA4QBg


----------



## Gyurma13

*Pannónia House*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Korall-Invest 2006 Kft


Homes: 231


Height: 26 m 


Floors: 8 









http://pannoniahaz.hu/

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

*Dagály Residence*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Biggeorge Property


Homes: 131


Height: 32 m 


Floors: 11

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Lőportár 14* 

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: L12 Otthonok Kft


Home: 70


Height: 25 m


Floors: 7 

lptr14 by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

*Green Court Residence I-II*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Pesti Házak zrt


Architect: Bánáti&Hartvig 


Homes: 274


Height: 28 m 


Floors: 8










Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr

Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Advance Tower*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Futureal


Architect: Mérték Studio


Office: 11 361 sqm


Height: 30 m 


Floors: 7 

advance by György Rácz, on Flickr
https://www.futureal.hu/hu/projektek/advance-tower/



















*Balance Hall*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Office: 15 500 sqm


Height: 25 m 


Floors: 7


----------



## Gyurma13

*Agora Budapest*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: HB Reavis


Architect: Make Architect, Finta Studio


Office: 136 000 sqm


Height: 30,30,60,60,70,90 m


Floors: 8,8,15,15,18,24 










Untitled by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Gyurma13

*Divinus House*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Divinus zrt


Homes: 324


Height: 28 m 


Floors: 8 

divinus by György Rácz, on Flickr
https://www.divinuslakopark.hu/


----------



## Gyurma13

*Agora Budapest*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: HB Reavis


Architect: Make Architect, Finta Studio


Office: 136 000 sqm


Height: 30,30,60,60,70,90 m


Floors: 8,8,15,15,18,24 



















*Zoobudapest-Biodome*


----------



## fzrx

^^You are the classic case of trying to sound really smart in order to force your ideology into any context, but to anyone who's at least above average intelligent and read, you just come through as a tryhard troll


----------



## Hq2

Arena Business Campus


Qtya said:


>


----------



## Hq2

Infopark


Qtya said:


> :lol:


----------



## Hq2

Servita square


hlln said:


>


----------



## Gyurma13

*Váci Greens E-F*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Atenor


Office: 25 000 m²


Height: 30 m 


Floors: 7 




























*OTP HQ*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: OTP


Office: 21 000 m²


Height: 28 m 


Floors: 7


----------



## Gyurma13

*Agora Budapest*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: HB Reavis


Architect: Make Architect, Finta Studio


Office: 66 000 m²


Height: 30,65 m


Floors: 8, 16


----------



## Gyurma13

*Budai Walzer*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Siskin


Homes: 291


Height: 25, 45 m


Floors: 8, 14 












bandee80 said:


> Budai Walzer, Kondorosi út


----------



## Dani223

Shanghainese said:


> I'm sorry but Budapest has almost no projects that appeal to me in any way. I like the new museum the best.
> 
> As a rule, hardly any project here is extraordinary, special, attractive or inspiring. A lot looks monotonous and boring at the same time. The projects fulfill a function in a certain way, but only to the extent that one works as a human being in order to survive.
> 
> I recognize a lack of capitalism in Budapest and see in the visual implementation of the projects the expression of an economy that is closed to the world. As a result, there is a lack of diversity and prosperity to implement original projects.
> 
> In a free economy there would be diverse projects with different designs. In Budapest I see a unified whole that expresses why government power is bad for people. Budapest could be more creative. But I would describe the present as civil servant architecture.


Lol, your ideological bias is showing in the comment. If you love diversity and circus Dubai is your thing. I hope Budapest never becomes like that


----------



## Dani223

Shanghainese said:


> It is incredible how bad the projects in Budapest are. I find them absolutely ugly and socialist. The facades ... the dog meadows in front of the buildings ... not a single room radiates urbanity ... it looks like residential ghettos are emerging.
> 
> How can it be that this type of uniformity, equalized and anti-individual, is realized to this extent?
> 
> I wish more capitalism for Budapest and its residents. That would massively increase the individuality of the projects.


I can assure you that the cityzens don't want the same as you.


----------



## Gyurma13

*Váci Greens E-F*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Atenor


Office: 2x25 000 m², 


Height: 2x30 m


Floors: 7,8


----------



## Gyurma13

*Mol Campus*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: MOL zrt


Architect: Foster+Partners


Office: 83 000 m²


Height: 120 m (143)


Floors: 28












szablaco said:


> View attachment 110555
> View attachment 110556
> View attachment 110558
> View attachment 110560
> View attachment 110561
> View attachment 110564
> View attachment 110565


----------



## Gyurma13

*Marina Portside*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cordia, Futureal


Architect: Lamro


Homes: 287


Height: 27 m


Floor: 9
mps1 by György Rácz, on Flickr


















Marina Portside - Révbe értél - Cordia


Vízparti új építésű lakások Budapest 13. kerületében, a Duna-parton a Marina Portside-ban. Kiváló közlekedéssel, sportolási és kikapcsolódási lehetőségekkel a közelben, valamint pár perces sétára a Duna Plázától.




cordia.hu


----------



## JBsam

While the historical architecture of the city is top notch, I am not too impressive by the modern one.

Most projects just seem so basic.


----------



## Hq2

Szervita square:










Jackonod said:


> Minél inkább előrehalad, annál inkább üveghatású.... Élőben jól néz ki! A Teleki visszaépítése persze jobb lett volna, de ahhoz kèpest, ami volt...


----------



## Hq2

A nice one





















Qtya said:


> A szerkezetkész épület romantikája: épül a Trendo11
> 
> 
> Míg mi az elmúlt időszakban alig hagytuk el otthonunkat, Budapest egyik legjobban fejlődő városrészén egyáltalán nem állt meg az élet, sőt! A Hadak útján fekvő háromszög alaprajzú telken az elzártság alatt kinőtt a földből ez a markáns tömeg: a LAB5 architects által tervezett társasház. Batár...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> epiteszforum.hu


----------



## Hq2

The MOL campus is started to grow up.










Qtya said:


>


----------



## Hq2

The latest building of Inforpark is almost ready:










Qtya said:


>


----------



## Gyurma13

*Mol Campus*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: MOL zrt


Architect: Foster+Partners


Office: 83 000 m²


Height: 120 m (143)


Floors: 28












Qtya said:


>


----------



## tunneltime

*Mol Campus*

Project facts


Status: Under construction
Developer: MOL zrt
Architect: Foster+Partners
Office: 83 000 m²
Height: 120 m (143)
Floors: 28










*June 2020*


----------



## Gyurma13

*Metrodom Panorama*

Project facts


Status: T/O


Developer: Metrodom Invest Kft


Homes: 650


Height: 55, 55, 55, 55 m


Floors: 17, 17, 17, 17




























*Metrodom Madarasz38*

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Developer: Metrodom Invest Kft


Homes: 293


Height: 27 m


Floors: 8


----------



## tunneltime

*Mol Campus*

Project facts

Status: Under construction
Developer: MOL zrt
Architect: Foster+Partners
Office: 83 000 m²
Height: 143m
Floors: 28


----------



## panthiocodin

Good to see some skyscraper U/C in Budapest! Is it the only one so far or you have some more? Regards from Poland to our hungarian friends


----------



## fzrx

panthiocodin said:


> Good to see some skyscraper U/C in Budapest! Is it the only one so far or you have some more? Regards from Poland to our hungarian friends


For the foreseeable future, sadly yes. There were advanced plans to build two 90m highrises in a northern hub but both were axed and reduced to 65m. Theres several highrises u/c in this 45-65m region right now, maybe 70m but nothing higher is expected anytime soon, there's lot of opposition even to this one building.


----------



## Arch98

Let's hope more will come in the upcoming years and hopefully they will be clustered around the MOL Campus instead of being spread out throughout the city.


----------



## panthiocodin

If they will spread them out around the city itself it will take decades to build clusters around. They should pick one spot and MOL campus seems to be perfect place to start developement. Fingers cross guys


----------



## tunneltime

*Mol Campus*

Project facts

Status: Under construction
Developer: MOL zrt
Architect: Foster+Partners
Office: 83 000 m²
Height: 143m
Floors: 28



















Photo: *Inyas92*


----------



## 0scart

hlln said:


> Agora Budapest:


I will be updating different updates of different projects all around the city.

​


----------



## 0scart

These two projects are relatively near. The first one is near Damjanich street, near an abandoned school (?) and the other project is on Benczur street.






​


----------



## 0scart

This first project is one that surprised me as I thought they were gonna tumble down the house which is near Semmelweis university on Baros utca 42.


​


This building is abandoned and I wonder what it was before. It is near the Pazmany Peter Catholic University.


​This one is near Rakoczi Ter.




​


----------



## 0scart

Some night pictures of some projects that are under construction. This empty corner is gonna be filled in. 

​

I don't remember where this one is but it is probably near the one above.



​


----------



## 0scart

Some restoration/renovation project. The first one is near Kalvin Ter while the rest are in Oktogon on Andrassy Boulevard.














​


----------



## 0scart

They tumbled down this corner. I don't know what they will build in here. 

​


Two different angles of this project.




​


----------



## tunneltime

*Mol Campus*

Project facts

Status: Under construction
Developer: MOL zrt
Architect: Foster+Partners
Office: 83 000 m²
Height: 143m
Floors: 28




















credit to *Porordog



















MOL*


----------



## Hq2

DunaPearl



































Panorámás prémium lakások Újlipótváros szívében a MEVA állványaival


A Duna Pearl mintegy 200 panorámás lakással és több mint 100 szobás hotellel gazdagítja Budapestet az utolsó dunaparti beépíthető telkek egyikén, mindezt Újlipótváros szívében. A Bayer Construct jelenleg is dolgozik a projekt szerkezetépítésén, az alapozási munkákat pedig a HBM végezte el.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## tunneltime

*Mol Campus*

Project facts

Status: Under construction
Developer: MOL zrt
Architect: Foster+Partners
Office: 83 000 m²
Height: 143m
Floors: 28










pics by *Tallbdgfan*


----------



## tunneltime

*



*


----------



## Gyurma13

*Duna Terasz Grande*

Project facts

Status: Under construction
Developer: D&B Real Estate 
Buildings: 6
Homes: 790
Height: 32m
Floors: 9


----------



## tunneltime

*Mol Campus*

Project facts

Status: Under construction
Developer: MOL zrt
Architect: Foster+Partners
Office: 83 000 m²
Height: 143m
Floors: 28











View from the Gellért hill in Budapest by Károly Háda on 500px.com

*26.03.2021*



















pics by *Tamaki256*


----------



## Gyurma13




----------



## tunneltime

*Mol Campus*

Project facts

Status: Under construction
Developer: MOL zrt
Architect: Foster+Partners
Office: 83 000 m²
Height: 143m
Floors: 28

*01.04.2021*



















pics by *Tallbdgfan*


----------



## tunneltime

*Mol Campus*

Project facts

Status: Under construction
Developer: MOL zrt
Architect: Foster+Partners
Office: 83 000 m²
Height: 143m
Floors: 28










Foster + Partners makes its debut in Hungary with a new sustainable vision for MOL Campus | Foster + Partners

pics by *Qtya


Fun fact:* The new yacht club building for the *Yacht Club de Monaco* was designed by *Foster and Partners* and completed in 2014.










Yacht Club de Monaco | Foster + Partners


----------



## Gyurma13

*Universo*

Project facts

Status: Under construction
Developer: Cordia
Homes: 260
Height: 27m
Floors: 9


























Universo - Fiatalos lendület a IX. kerület szívében - Cordia


Az Universo a Balázs Béla, Lenhossék, Márton és Vendel utcák által határolt területen, a megújuló Millennium-negyedben épül.




cordia.hu









Universo - Futureal


Universo Az Universo a Balázs Béla, Lenhossék, Márton és Vendel utcák által határolt területen, a IX. kerület megújuló részén, a Millennium-negyedben, a Duna-parttól sétatávolságra épül. Ez a környék – hasonlóan a számos nemzetközi díjjal elismert Corvin-negyedhez – teljesen átalakul, élhető és...




www.futurealgroup.com


----------



## Gyurma13

*Béke Residence*

Project facts

Status: Under construction
Developer: Optimum Home
Homes: 201
Height: 28m
Floors: 9














Kezdőlap - Béke Residence


A BELVÁROS EGY KARNYÚJTÁSNYIRA A BÉKE TÉREN A XIII. KERÜLETBEN Érdekel az ajánlat Előző Következő A BELVÁROS EGY KARNYÚJTÁSNYIRA A BÉKE TÉREN A XIII. KERÜLETBEN Érdekel az ajánlat LAKÁSFOGLALÓ AKCIÓ október 25-től a mostani 20% helyett már 10% befizetése mellett történhet a foglalás a még szabad...




bekeresidence.hu


----------



## tunneltime

*Mol Campus*

Project facts

Status: Under construction
Developer: MOL zrt
Architect: Foster+Partners
Office: 83 000 m²
Height: 143m
Floors: 28



















pics by *Natufian*


----------



## Hq2

Pillar office












































Lekörözte az ütemtervet a fővárosi irodakomplexum szerkezetépítése


A négy tömbből álló komplexum munkálatai során jelentős gyorsulást tudott elérni egy szőnyegvasalási rendszer alkalmazásával CLC-Construct.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## 0scart

tunneltime said:


> *Mol Campus*
> 
> Project facts
> 
> Status: Under construction
> Developer: MOL zrt
> Architect: Foster+Partners
> Office: 83 000 m²
> Height: 143m
> Floors: 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics by *Natufian*


Is this park open to the public? How can you get there if so?


----------



## tunneltime

*Mol Campus*

Project facts

Status: Under construction
Developer: MOL zrt
Architect: Foster+Partners
Office: 83 000 m²
Height: 143m
Floors: 28










pics by szirsan


----------



## tunneltime

*Today (16.05.2021)

Mol Campus *










pic by *Qtya*


----------



## Frenchlover

tunneltime said:


> *Today (16.05.2021)
> 
> Mol Campus *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic by *Qtya*


I was wondering if in such a 2,5 M inhabitants agglomeration there was just this project that you repost quite every day ???


----------



## bali13

Excusez-nous.  As you might know this is the first highrise in our country ever... Of course there is a lot else going on but we are pretty excited about this one.


----------



## Frenchlover

bali13 said:


> Excusez-nous.  As you might know this is the first highrise in our country ever... Of course there is a lot else going on but we are pretty excited about this one.


Happy to see this is not the only Budapest project and eager to discover more in the whole metro area


----------



## Gyurma13

*Akademia Garden*

Project facts

Status: Completed
Developer: Futureal, Cordia zrt
Homes: 306
Height: 33m
Floors: 10
Location: District 9 Ferencváros













































Akadémia Garden - Új városrész születik - Cordia


Könnyen megközelíthető, kiváló elhelyezkedésű, új építésű lakások a 9. kerület csendes mellékutcájában, sétatávolságra a Nemzeti Színháztól az Akadémia Gardenben. Elegáns épület, értékálló befektetés egyetemek és irodák közelében.




cordia.hu


----------



## Gyurma13

*Duna Pearl*

Project facts

Status: Under construction 
Developer: PD Real Estate Development Kft
Homes: 193
Hotel rooms: 103
Floors: 10
Location: District 13 Újlipótváros
Height: 35m


----------



## tunneltime

*Mol Campus*



Phoenixy said:


>


----------



## Gyurma13

*10 Dolmány St *12 Homes










*161 Reitter St* 16 homes










*144 Reitter St* 20 homes










*18 Keszkenő St * 53 homes










*59 Tahi St* 84 homes










*71 Tahi St *36 homes










*100 Reitter St* 35 homes










*78 Jász St* 18 homes










*26-28 Zsinór St* 60 homes










*81 Reitter St* 82 homes










*75 Fáy St* 54 homes










*70 Reitter St* 22 homes










*Metropolitan Garden* 105 homes










*Greenside House* 83 homes


----------



## Gyurma13

*Office Complex*

Project facts

Status: Plan
Developer: S IMMO AG
Architect: Chapman Taylor, Bánáti + Hartvig Architects,
Office: 29 000 m²
Height: 50m
Floors: 11






















































Chapman Taylor | Chapman Taylor collaborating on design of office complex on Váci Út…


Chapman Taylor collaborating on design of office complex on Váci Út in Budapest




www.chapmantaylor.com


----------



## Hq2

Erkel Residences














Projektek – Erkel Residences | GEOS Group Hungary


A Budapest szívében található, nyolc emeletes Erkel Residencesben környezettudatos megoldások és új építésű, stílusos lakások várják az igazi otthont keresőket.




geosgrouphungary.com


----------



## tunneltime

*Mol Campus*



Balint1988 said:


>


----------



## hlln

Multifunctional Arena (20.000 capacity)








































Source


----------



## hlln

Upgrade of the Budapest South Railway Bridge/Southern Connecting Bridge




















































Source


----------



## Hq2

Gyurma13 said:


> Béke u. 115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reitter F. u. 161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPTOWN (Tahi u 59-61)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jász u 78.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jász u 72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reitter F. u 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Béke Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kassák Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klapka Residence


----------



## Gyurma13

*Duna Terasz Grande*

Project facts

Status: Under construction
Developer: D&B Real Estate
Buildings: 6
Homes: 790
Height: 32m
Floors: 9


----------



## Gyurma13

*Mol Campus*

Project facts

Status: Under construction
Developer: MOL zrt
Architect: Foster+Partners
Office: 83 000 m²
Height: 143m
Floors: 28


----------



## Hq2




----------



## hlln

HUNGEXPO Budapest Congress and Exhibition Center renovation
cost: 135 million euro


----------



## hlln

(Partially) Renovation of the Western Railway Station


----------



## hlln

Reconstruction of the Royal Riding Hall building


----------



## hlln

Reconstruction of St Stephen’s Hall

The coronation of Franz Joseph as King of Hungary in 1867 reinforced the need for expansion and improvement to make the Royal Palace on Castle Hill into a true royal residence. Leadership of this project was assigned, after the death of Miklós Ybl, to another renowned architect of the day, Alajos Hauszmann. His work resulted in a palace complex that ranked among the most distinguished royal buildings of Europe in the early 20th century. In addition to completely renewing the exterior architecture, Hauszmann designed interiors that befitted a royal residence. St Stephen’s Hall was placed in the new south range of the palace, and was a true jewel box. It interior had a Romanesque design, but at certain points accommodated some Hungarian ornament and Hungarian character. *Hauszmann* gathered the finest craftsmen in the country to produce a masterpiece of turn-of-the-century Hungarian applied art. Among those who worked on the furniture, fittings and decoration were *Endre Thék*, *Alajos Strobl* and *Gyula Jungfer*, and the central element of the room, the monumental pyrogranite fireplace, was made in the factory of *Vilmos Zsolnay*.
The buildings of the palace suffered extensive damaging from the bombing and the several-week-long fire in the Second World War. St Stephen’s Hall was completely burned out, and all its furnishings destroyed. It was not restored after the war, and was mostly used as a store. Under the National Hauszmann Program, St Stephen’s Hall is being authentically recreated. Its internal layout, materials, decoration and furnishings all follow Hauszmann’s original plans. Design has been assisted by surviving plans, sketches and photographs, and the fittings and furniture are being made in about twenty workshops throughout the country by craftspeople who are using original materials to produce the ornate furnishings with the highest level of accuracy.









































Before:










After:


----------



## hlln

Bozsik stadium, XIX. district


----------



## hlln

Renovation of the Pasarét Church:


----------



## hlln

Rehabilition of the Rumbach street synagogue.

The Rumbach Street synagogue (Hungarian: Rumbach utcai zsinagóga) is located in Belváros, the inner city of the historical old town of Pest, in the eastern section of Budapest. The synagogue in Rumbach Street was built in 1872 to the design of the Viennese architect Otto Wagner. It served the more conservative members of the Neológ community of Pest.
























Before:










After:

























































































































































































Around 1898:


----------



## 0scart

I had no idea about HungExpo building. Where is it located? On another note, how many stadiums does the city need? I think I know the answer or not. On still another note, a picture from another point of view.

​


----------



## hlln

Hungexpo location:









Hungexpo Budapest Congress and Exhibition Centre · Budapest, Albertirsai út 10, 1101 Hungary


★★★★☆ · Event management company




www.google.com





Good question btw...

The stadium is the property of the Hungarian state, namely the National Sportcentre but the operator is the historically Budapest Honvéd FC (Puskás Ferenc' former club).

The demolished Bozsik stadium:


----------



## tunneltime

*MOL Campus (143 m)*




























Pictures by: *Bikes*


----------



## tunneltime

*Budapest ONE, (11th district)*

Height: 40m
Use: office



















budapest_one_business_park



















Update by Qtya


----------



## Hq2

Parkside Offices












































Nézd meg Az Év Irodáit!


A Horizon Development a Feneketlen-tó közvetlen közelében, a Diószegi út 37. szám alatti fejlesztési területen 2023-ban tervezi átadni LEED Platinum fenntarthatósági minősítésű, emberi léptékű, környezetbe illeszkedő architektúrájú, modern irodaházát. A ParkSide Offices-nak majdan helyet adó...




azevirodaja.hu







Phoenixy said:


> Parkside Offices épül nem messze a Feneketlen-tótól, a Flamenco Hotel (most Mathias Corvinus Collegium) mögött.
> 
> Régóta elhagyatott épületek álltak itt, szerintem a környék legrondább része volt, de ennek most már vége (vagyis hamarosan).
> View attachment 2195145
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195153
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195156


----------



## Gyurma13

*Duna Terasz Grande*

Project facts

Status: Under construction
Developer: D&B Real Estate
Buildings: 6
Homes: 790
Height: 32m
Floors: 9


----------



## tunneltime

*Mol Campus (143m)








*

Update by *Qtya*


----------



## Gyurma13

...


----------



## Gyurma13

...


----------



## Gyurma13

*District 13 development map










1 *West Green house-96 homes

*









2 *Westside Residences-206 homes










*3* Westfalia house-62 homes



















*4* Park West-700 homes










*5 *Atrium 3 house-161 homes










*6* Metropol13 -48 homes




















*7* Green Court Residence-274 homes










*8* Green Court Offices-20200 m²










*9* Pillar Office 29 000 m²










*10* H2Offices 26 000 m²










*11 *Duna Pearl 193 homes, 103 hotel rooms


----------



## tunneltime

*MOL Campus (143m)*










Pictures by *fzrx*


----------



## Hq2

El mundo complex


























Így fog kinézni a Bosnyák térre megálmodott új városközpont


A Bosnyák tér és a Rákos-patak között, egy közel héthektáros területen épül Zugló új központja, aminek kivitelezését a magyarországi Bayer Construct csoport szakaszosan fejleszti. A többfunkciós kerületi központ építkezése jövő év elején kezdődik, és a tervek szerint 2029-ben fejeződik be, ezzel...




www.portfolio.hu


----------



## hlln

*Pázmány Péter Catholic University - New Campus, VIII district.*


----------



## Gyurma13

*Divinus House*

Homes: 324










*22-24 Frangepan St*

Homes: 28+61 










*33 Teve St*

Homes: 200



















*Dagály Park*

Homes: 221


----------



## hlln

Museum of Ethnography:
































House of Hungarian Music:






































source


----------



## hlln

Athletic Stadium


----------



## Hq2

RK60 Office



























Beépítik az Alza melletti területet: ilyen lesz az új épület


Új irodaház építése kezdődhet meg a Róbert Károly körúton, az RK60 irodaház tulajdonosa a Raiffeisen Property Holding International (RPHI) megkapta az építési engedélyt a projekthez.




www.portfolio.hu


----------



## Hq2

The Pillar office almost ready


























Hamarosan elkészül a Pillar Irodaház


A Dózsa György úti Pillar Irodaházat hullámzó, aszimmetrikus formái és a belső zöld kertjének izgalmas utcai megnyitásai teszik egyedivé. A négy épülettömbből álló irodaház terveit a ZDA – Zoboki Építésziroda készítette. A kiváló közlekedési kapcsolatokkal rendelkező irodaházban kétszintes...




epiteszforum.hu


----------



## Gyurma13

*New Palace*

Project facts

Status: Plan
Developer: Proform Ingatlanbefektetési Zrt
Homes: 600
Height: 42m
Floors: 12
























New Palace







newpalace.hu


----------



## hlln

Richter Gedeon HQ (hungarian multinational pharmaceutical and biotechnology company), X. district:


----------



## hlln

Hungarian National Bank Learning and Conference Centre, Castle Hill:

by RAPA Architects

























Pre-war building:










After WW2:










70s rebuilding:


----------



## tunneltime

*Sho Beach Budapest + Mol Campus (143m)

August 2021*










Sho Beach Budapest (Facebook)


----------



## hlln

Láng Quarter, XIII. district,
283 000 m2, mixed development, 2022-2031

location: Google Maps


----------



## hlln

Chapman Taylor, in collaboration with Bánáti + Hartvig Architects, is designing a 29,000m2 office development for the developer S IMMO AG in Budapest. The project is being led by ORCA Group, a team of international real estate managers experienced in development and project management.

Location: Google Maps


----------



## hlln

BudaPart HOMES 'L'

_In the BudaPart Homes 'L' residential building, modern architectural solutions meet innovative building services engineering and technology, blending in perfectly with the established image of the neighbourhood. The design of the residential house has a unique character, offering homes with terraces over 18 floors.

In the 140-apartment building everyone can find their dream apartment of the perfect size and layout, ranging from studios to homes with four rooms and more.























































_


----------



## Hq2

The former Lang machine factory will be replaced by this.




































Megvannak az első rozsdaövezeti fejlesztés látványtervei : képeken az új Láng negyed


A volt Láng Gépgyár területére egymilliárd euró értékű, egy kéthektáros közparkot is magában foglaló városnegyedet tervez az első rozsdaövezeti projekt fejlesztője, amiről most látványterveket is közöltek. Sőt, az is kiderült, hogy hány négyzetméteresek lesznek a lakó-, illetve az irodaprojektek...




www.portfolio.hu


----------



## hlln

Reconstruction of the Corvin department store.

_Opened in 1926 this once elegant building was designed by Zoltán Reiss, the interiors and surfaces by Ödön Beck. It was decorated with works by Fülöp and Simon Pongrácz. Beyond the elegant glass-roofed entrance hall, its four floors awaited customers with a variety of porticos and playful features.

The Corvin got its tin appearance in 1967 because at the time it was considered that artificial stone cladding would have been too expensive, so the original façade was covered with metallic sheeting._


----------



## hlln

Renovation of Blaha Lujza square:

_Pest transport hub Blaha Lujza tér is to undergo a major makeover in 2021-2022. The new square will feature more trees and green space, the mushroom-shaped fountain that has been a part of the site since the 1960s will be renovated, and a new cultural venue will be established. Pedestrian areas will become completely accessible for all, with a renovated underpass, and part of the traffic around it will be redirected.

around 1893:










Before the renovation:










Plans:_










_





























_

In progress:


----------



## Hq2

The last office building of the Corvin quarter reached its highest point.
















Elérte legmagasabb pontját a Corvin Sétány melletti irodaház - Képeken mutatjuk be a projektet


Elérte a legmagasabb pontját a közel 30 000 négyzetméter irodaterületű Corvin Innovation Campus első üteme. A Corvin Sétány közvetlen közelében, a Szigony utca, Tömő utca, Apáthy István utca, valamint Balassa utca által határolt területen megvalósuló épületegyüttes több mint 17 200...




www.portfolio.hu


----------



## hlln

The Robinson pedestrian bridge, next to the Athletic Stadium:







































































And the stadium:


----------



## hlln

Sou Fujimoto's House of Music in Hungary Opens to the Public


Sou Fujimoto’s House of Hungarian Music in Budapest's City Park has officially opened its doors to the public.




www.archdaily.com





_Sou Fujimoto’s House of Hungarian Music, a contemporary cultural landmark dedicated to music in Budapest's City Park has officially opened its doors to the public. Considered as one of the most anticipated buildings of the year, the project is nestled within the park's trees, and is designed as an extension of its natural setting through uninterrupted glass volumes and a perforated roof structure. The museum offers a unique artistic experience combining landscape, architecture, and exhibition design, all dedicated to the creation of music and sound.

















































































_

The origin of the gilded leaves was the Liszt Academy of Music art nouveau ceiling:


----------



## hlln

Liberty Office, IX. district
70.000 m2
















































Liberty Irodaház: már az emeleti szerkezetek megvalósításánál tartanak a munkák


Az 5. emeletnél járnak a kivitelezők, majd a következő időszakban elkészülnek a hátralevő szintek szerkezetei is, végül a tetőtéri acélszerkezetek.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## tunneltime

New green public spaces of the designed southern railway ring.




__ https://www.facebook.com/vitezydavid/posts/482987229849973


----------



## hlln

Extrém környezetben, levegőbe nyúló Layher állványokkal épül a MOL Campus


A grandiózus projekt különleges megoldásokat követelt a magasban folyó munkákhoz. A rendkívüli szélterheknek ellenálló, statikailag is helytálló Layher állványzat segíti a szakemberek munkáját.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## Hq2

Transformation of an old leisure centre to hotel

Now









The plan:

















Új szálloda épül a VII. kerületben - Egy több mint 10 éve elhanyagolt épületben


Nemzetközi szállodalánc tagjaként újul meg a régóta üresen álló Almássy téri szabadidőközpont. A fejlesztő az Almássy Invest Zrt., amely 2020-ban vette birtokba a több mint tíz éve elhanyagoltan álló épületet azzal a céllal, hogy új funkciót találjanak számára. A napokban építési engedélyt...




www.portfolio.hu


----------



## tunneltime

*Csepel Park*




__ https://www.facebook.com/vitezydavid/posts/488064512675578



The plan:


----------



## hlln

Rebuilding of the former Ministry of Finance, Budapest, Castle Hill.


















Now:


----------



## Hq2

Office Garden 4





















































Office Garden irodaház IV. ütem


Ez év elején adták át a dél-budai Office Garden irodapark 4. ütemét, melyet az előző ütemekhez hasonlóan Szekeres István és kollégái terveztek. Az energiahatékony megoldások mellett az épület tervezésekor a felhasználók jóllétét középpontba helyező WELL minősítési rendszer követelményeit is szem...




epiteszforum.hu


----------



## tunneltime

*Mol Campus (143m)*



















Pictures by* Inyas92*


----------



## Mickhauser

Hq2 said:


> Transformation of an old leisure centre to hotel
> 
> Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Új szálloda épül a VII. kerületben - Egy több mint 10 éve elhanyagolt épületben
> 
> 
> Nemzetközi szállodalánc tagjaként újul meg a régóta üresen álló Almássy téri szabadidőközpont. A fejlesztő az Almássy Invest Zrt., amely 2020-ban vette birtokba a több mint tíz éve elhanyagoltan álló épületet azzal a céllal, hogy új funkciót találjanak számára. A napokban építési engedélyt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.portfolio.hu


No improvement in my opinion. In fact, the windows and the colour pattern of the old building look way more friendlier.


----------



## tunneltime

*BUDAPEST ONE, 11th district*

Height: *40m*
Use: *Office








*




















Budapest ONE 2, 3 - Futureal


----------



## Hq2

New health care center

























Új szakrendelővel lépett szintet Kőbánya egészségügyi ellátása


A Bajcsy-Zsilinszky Kórház új rendelőintézete a B Bulid & Trade Kft. és a DIGI-X Zrt. munkájával épült meg.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## hlln

Upgrade of the Budapest South Railway Bridge


----------



## hlln

Upgrade of the Nyugati Railway Station by Grimshaw Architects:









Lezárult a nemzetközi tervpályázat a Nyugati pályaudvar teljes megújítására - NKK


A Budapest Fejlesztési Központ által kiírt nemzetközi tervpályázat eredményeit Fürjes Balázs, a bírálóbizottság elnöke, Budapest fejlesztéséért felelős államtitkár, Vitézy Dávid, a BFK vezérigazgatója és Erő Zoltán, Budapest főépítésze mutatták be. A nemzetközi építészeti tervpályázat...




bfk.hu


----------



## hlln

Reconstruction of the City Park:





















































































































source


----------



## hlln

Upgrade of the Pünkösfürdő Park (III. district)


----------



## hlln

Imre Kertész Institute 

Before:

























After:


----------



## hlln

Apartment houses in the VIII. district by FBIS architects:


----------



## hlln

Vizafogó Park in the XIII. district:


----------



## hlln

B11 apartment house and office:


----------



## hlln

Reconstrucion of the Opera House by Zoboki Design & Architecture:


----------



## hlln

Upgrade of the Városmajor Park, XII. district


















































































Bemutatták a győztes tervet: így újulhat meg a Városmajor


A XII. kerületi park Buda első közparkjaként jött létre, története során kiterjedése és használata is sokat változott. Átfogó fejlesztésére, bővítésére nemrég téjépítészeti tervpályázatot hirdettek, melynek győztese az OpenSpace Kft. tájépítész iroda és a Deichler Jakab Stúdió közös munkája lett.




epiteszforum.hu


----------



## Hq2

Semmelweis University, new annex



https://www.portfolio.hu/ingatlan/20220329/uj-epulettel-gazdagodott-az-orszag-egyik-legnagyobb-egyeteme-536291




























Új, ötemeletes épülettel bővült a Semmelweis Egyetem Egészségtudományi Kara


Ünnepélyes szalagátvágással adták át a Kossuth Zsuzsannáról elnevezett oktatási épületet.




semmelweis.hu


----------



## hlln




----------



## tunneltime

*MOL Campus (143m):
Update*​
*

























*

Pictures by *Inyas92*


----------



## hlln

Apartment house, VIII. District:












































































Szellemidézés - Az Erkel Residences


Nehéz ügy: adott egy védett épületekben gazdag negyed, annak egyik emlékének lebontása, de adott az egyik legkvalitásosabb kortárs építésziroda új műve is. Mit vizsgáljunk ilyenkor: magát a beruházást, a kontextust vagy csupán az új épületet az előzmények nélkül? Utóbbi lehetőséget az új...




epiteszforum.hu


----------



## hlln

Apartment house, II. district:



































































A szemünk előtt cseperedett – Társasház a Margit utca 9-ben


A budai Margit utca 9. számú telek történetének alakulását az Építészfórum is évek óta nyomon követi: volt itt színházi előadások tere és piac is, ma pedig egy emberi léptékű társasház áll a területen. A BLOKK Építész Műhely munkáját Gulyás Levente mutatja be.




epiteszforum.hu


----------



## hlln

MNB (Hungarian National Bank) Supervision Centre and Money Museum:

















































































Arany és állítmány


MNB Felügyeleti Központ és Pénzmúzeum néven újult meg a Postapalota.




www.octogon.hu


----------



## hlln

Hard Rock Hotel, VI. district






































Zenével átitatott vendéglátás


Budapestre érkezett a Hard Rock hotellánc első közép-európai szállodájával.




www.octogon.hu


----------



## hlln

Gobuda Mall, III. district:





















































GOBUDA Mall néven újult meg az EuroCenter


Március 24-től folyamatosan adják át a látogatók részére az újjászületett észak-budai plázát.




www.octogon.hu


----------



## hlln

Gödöllő (agglomeration), railway station:
























































































3in1


Egy közlekedési csomópont intermodalitása – Gödöllő vasútállomás a Hajnal Építésziroda Kft. tervezésében.




www.octogon.hu


----------



## hlln

Private apartment, XII. district:




























































Visszafogott elegancia, maximális kényelem


Hivalkodástól mentes luxus családi ház a Svábhegyen. Cikkünk az Octogon magazin 172-es (2021/8-as) lapszámából.




www.octogon.hu


----------



## hlln

Budapart projekt:






































































































source


----------



## hlln

Kálmán Imre street, V. District, 

















Arany János street, V. district:










Andrássy street 47.:










Szív utca, VI. district:

















Semmelweis University:
























Adria palace, V. district


















Paulay Ede street, VI. district

































Bajcsy-Zsilinszky street, VI. district:










Belgrád embarkment, VI. district:


----------



## hlln

Refurbisment of the Belvárosi Kávéház, now Matild Café & Cabaret, V. district






































































Így fest az eredeti pompáját visszanyerő, csodaszép Matild Café & Cabaret a Ferenciek terén - Roadster


Budapest történelmének egyik legnépszerűbb kávéháza.




roadster.hu


----------



## hlln

Refurbishment of the Centrál Kávéház, V. district:


----------



## hlln

MVM Dome


----------



## hlln

Reconstruction of the Fountain of the Fishing Children and the Danube terrace











After:


----------



## MLL1849

Great updates. Keep it up


----------



## hlln

Scaffold on the Royal Palace A wing:


----------



## MLL1849

What is the timeline for the reconstruction of this wing? Is there a timeline for the full Palace reconstruction?


----------



## hlln

Mathias Corvinus Collegium Centre, Gellért Hill, I.district:


----------



## hlln

Auera Ana Hotel, V. district:


----------



## hlln

Liget Budapest - Hungarian National Gallery by SANAA Architects


----------



## hlln

Rebuilding of the former Red Cross HQ, Castle Hill

























Rebuilding of the Honvéd High Command building:









































Reconstruction of the former Financial Ministerium:


----------



## hlln

Monori Centre:
































Lakótornyos komplexummá alakulhat át a Monori Center és környéke Kőbányán


Amellett, hogy a már meglévő funkciókat megtartva szolgáltató és vendéglátó rendeltetésekkel bővített kereskedelmi központként fog működni, lakásokat és diákszállásokat is kialakítanak a tömbben. A területen lévő, műemléki védettségű malomépület felújításáról vagy átépítéséréről egyelőre nincs...




epiteszforum.hu


----------



## hlln

River Part Offce, XIII. district:





























Legutóbbi projektek Archives - Artonic Design Építészeti Kft







www.artonic.hu


----------



## Dale

Budapest is gorgeous!


----------



## hlln

Millenium Gardens, IX. district:


----------



## hlln

Reconstruction of the Ministerium of the Agriculture building and the Curia, Kossuth square, V. district:



















And...


----------



## hlln

Reconstruction of the palace of Archduke Joseph, Castle Hill


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

hlln said:


> Reconstrucion of the Opera House by Zoboki Design & Architecture:


Shut up! Was this building really reconstructed from scratch? If so Humboldt Forum ain't got shit on this! Simply amazing, well done Budapest!


----------



## corvin

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Shut up! Was this building really reconstructed from scratch? If so Humboldt Forum ain't got shit on this! Simply amazing, well done Budapest!


No, this building has not been reconstructed. It was "only" an extensive refurbishment project.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Oh, then disregard my previous comment lol


----------



## hlln

Refurbishment of Metro line 3:






































































































M3: Fotókon a megújult színes metróállomások, ahol a régi szerkezeti elemeket is megmutatják a tervezők


Bejártuk az M3 metró 3K-nak nevezett állomásait: a Kálvin, a Corvin-negyed és a Semmelweis Klinikák állomást. Megnéztük, milyen új burkolati elemekbe öltöztette a SWIETELSKY a felújított tereket, amelyeket május közepén már az utazóközönség is láthat.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## hlln

City Hall Park, V. district:


----------



## hlln

Pál Heim Children's Hospital, VIII.district:





















































Új együttessel bővül a Heim Pál Gyermekkórház


A Heim Pál Gyermekgyógyászati Intézet bővítés előtt áll, az intézmény működése ugyanis megkívánja, hogy a beteg- és orvosközpontú, illetve gazdaságos ellátás olyan épületegyüttesben történjen, mely teljes mértékben megfelel napjaink elvárásainak. A különálló épületegységek egy részének helyére...




epiteszforum.hu


----------



## hlln

_The Balloon Lookout in Budapest’s City Park (Városliget) opens on May 1st; visitors will be able to admire the city from up to 150 meters in the sky. The new attraction, next to the Széchényi Baths, is safe for both young and old – moreover, the ride is not harmful to the environment._



































































A bird’s eye view of Budapest: The Balloon Lookout in City Park


The Balloon Lookout in Budapest’s City Park (Városliget) opens on May 1st; visitors will be able to admire the city from up to 150 meters in the sky. The new attraction, next to the Széchényi Baths, is safe for both young and old – moreover, the ride is not harmful to the environment.




magyarnemzet.hu


----------



## tunneltime

*Refurbishment* * of the Opera House 







































































*

Ferenc József korába repít vissza a felújított Operaház


----------



## hlln

Attila99Loft apartment house:






















































https://epiteszforum.hu/gep-hazi-transzformacio--az-attila99loft-apartmanhaz


----------



## hlln

Infinity Budapest apartment complex
























































Ezzel az ingatlanfejlesztéssel válik teljessé a Lechner Ödön fasor Duna-parti épületsora


Az Infinity Budapest lakókomplexum a dunaparti épületek sorához csatlakozva, Budapest IX. kerületi, üzleti- és kulturális városközpontjában valósul meg a Grabarics kivitelezésében.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## tunneltime

reddit.com


----------



## hlln

Petőfi Sándor Literature Museum, restoration and expansion:


----------



## hlln

Duna Terasz Grande, XIII. district:


----------



## Tim999

How many flats was delivery on market in Budapest in 2021?


----------



## jrb

Going to Budapest for a week in August to see my relatives. My parents are from Buadapest. Both have sadly past away. Not seen my relatives for years. Looking forward to seeing them. Also looking forward to seeing Budapest and how it has changed since the last time I was there. I first went to Budapest in 1976. I was 9 years old. I used to go every summer with my parents for a month. My relatives house was opposite a Russian barracks. I used to sit on the wall watching the Russian soldiers and military vechicles coming and going. Every car at the was either a Lada or a Trabant. 😂 The changes that have taken place in Budapest since then are amazing. As for Budapest itself, beautiful. Can't wait to walk around the city centre, along the Danube, and go to the Buda Castle, and to look over the city once again.😍 Looking forward to the thermal baths and relaxing in them. And yes, I can speak Hungarian.  Sadly not as good as I used to. But good enough to hold a conversation of sorts and ask for directions, drinks, food, etc.


----------



## Gyurma13

Tim999 said:


> How many flats was delivery on market in Budapest in 2021?


2020 (*6 341)



STADAT – 6.2.3.10. Az épített lakások évkezdettől kumulált adatai megye és régió szerint


*
2021 * (est 5500) 

*


----------



## hlln

Az Operaház felújításának rendhagyó műemlékes szempontjai


Még javában zajlottak a felújítási munkálatok, mikor egy évvel ezelőtt egy Zoboki Gáborral készített interjúban szóba kerültek a „süket építészek" és „vak akusztikusok". Az átadás márciusban megtörtént, de a felújítás összetettsége miatt nehéz minden aspektusából summázni a történteket. Az...




epiteszforum.hu


----------



## hlln

Váci 113 Office Park, XIII. district:

_Chapman Taylor, in collaboration with Bánáti + Hartvig Architects, is designing a 29,000m2 office development for the developer S IMMO AG in Budapest. The project is being led by ORCA Group, a team of international real estate managers experienced in development and project management.









Chapman Taylor | Chapman Taylor collaborating on design of office complex on Váci Út…


Chapman Taylor collaborating on design of office complex on Váci Út in Budapest




www.chapmantaylor.com




_
















_





























_


----------



## hlln

Metro Line 3, Kálvin tér station:

Before:






































After:














































More:









M3 – Kálvin tér: a kapcsolatteremtő


Nemcsak a vonal további állomásaihoz, de a múlthoz, az M4-es metróval a jelenhez és a tervezett M5-ös vonallal a jövőhöz is kapcsolódnia kell a most megújult Kálvin téri megállónak. Az átalakuló félben lévő felszín is valamelyest tükröződik a mélyben, ahol egy komplex rendszer rajzolódik ki. Bán...




epiteszforum.hu


----------



## hlln

Metró Line 3, Corvin-negyed station

Before:

















After:




















































More: 









M3 – Corvin-negyed: a leletmentő


A bontás utáni helyzetekre érzékenyen reagálva, számos leletből is építkezve, a múlt műszaki megoldásait feltárva erőteljes kapcsolat alakul ki a Corvin-negyed állomás régi és új világa között. Bán Dávid írása.




epiteszforum.hu


----------



## hlln

Metro Line 3, Semmelweis Klinikák station

Before:































After:











































































More:









M3 – Semmelweis Klinikák: a lecsendesített


A metróvonal eredeti állomásai merész, néha túl merész építészeti világgal kísérleteztek. A korábbi Klinikák erőteljesen karakteres megjelenését a mostani felújítás elegánsan visszafogta, az utasokat egy nyugodtabb, de finom eszközökkel szintén játékossá tett környezet várja. Bán Dávid írása.




epiteszforum.hu


----------



## hlln

Szőlőliget Ökopark, XVII. district:


























































































Esti fényekben is jól látható a fővárosi ökopark fejlődése


A B Build&Trade Kft. és a Scorpio-Trans Kft. kivitelezésével egyre több épület nyeri el végleges formáját.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## hlln

Liget City:


----------



## tunneltime

*BudaPart + Mol Campus (143m)*​








Source


----------



## tunneltime

*Dürer Park*



hlln said:


> Dürer Park, mixed developement, XIV. district, next to the Liget Budapest.





































A Bauer közreműködésével így őrzik meg az egykori történelmi épületet a Dürer Park projektben


A BAUER Magyarország Kft. munkájával már zajlik a Dürer Park második irodaházának mélyépítése is, amely során többek között speciális technológia alkalmazásával óvják meg az egykori Sacré Cœur-rend történelmi épületének megmaradt homlokzatát.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## hlln

Park rehabilitation, Castle Hill









Az építész stúdió nyerte a Szentháromság téri zöldfelületek megújítására kiírt pályázatot


A téren lévő, 6529-es helyrajzi számú, önkormányzati tulajdonú, VK-KP-2 övezeti besorolású közpark a háború előtti időkben be volt építve, jelenleg azonban nagyrészt üres területről van szó, ahonnan a legszebb rálátás adódik a Mátyás-templomra. A május közepi határidővel kiírt versenyen végül az...




www.epiteszforum.hu





Before/now:










Then:


----------



## hlln

Reconstruction the palace of the former hungarian Royal Ministry of Finance in the Castle of Buda:


















































Helyükön az első kőszobrászati elemek







ter6.hu


----------



## hlln

Rehabilitions of the Citadella:


----------

